# Another AMNPS-MES Question



## travisb (May 23, 2013)

I got a 30" MES and an AMNPS in December. I've tried many times, but have yet to get them working together properly. It won't stay lit. I have read a bunch of threads on this site about similar problems, and I tried to follow the advice, but it hasn't worked. So I figured I'd start my own thread.

I try to follow the instructions provided by Todd as closely as I can. I fill the AMNPS with oak pellets, take a torch to it for 45sec, let the flame burn for 10 min, blow it out. Then I blow on the coles for a while to get them going well. But whenever I  put it in the smoker, it doesn't last. I have tried:

-microwaving the pellets for a few minutes before use

-opening the chip loader and chip trays at various levels

-having the exhaust all of the way open

-usually have it on the lowest rack on the left side

-no food in the smoker so drips are not an issue

-no water in the pan

-smoker at 225,275, or off

I don't think the initial burn time is an issue, I've burned half a row sometimes before I blow it out.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but I'd love to figure it out how to get some solid smoke production for a long period of time.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2013)

The most important thing is getting it lit properly before you put it in. You must have a nice big cigar-like cherry in the bottom of the lit row. Letting it burn by itself won't do that. You must blow on it in the direction of the unburned pellets, driving the cherry deep into the bottom of the row.

Below is a link of how ScooterMagoo lights his, and if you don't have a heat gun, read my instructions, right below his.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------



## travisb (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I had read your comments on this before, so the last few attempts I've blown on it a lot in order to get those coals going. It seems to be going before I put it in the smoker.


----------



## wjordan52 (May 23, 2013)

Have you tried putting it in the MES and leaving the door ajar, just for testing purposes? My guess is that the AMNPS isn't getting enough oxygen to keep the pellets going. If it stays lit sitting outside the smoker, or inside with the door partly open, you will know the problem is not your lighting procedure. Good luck...


----------



## rabbithutch (May 23, 2013)

My MES is the 40.  I've found that I have to diddle with the MES-provided trip tray barrel to get enough air flow to keep the pellets going.  Too often, I get the opposite result from yours and burn the pellets too fast.  I just add more pellets.

If the MES30 has a similar chip tray barrel, I suggest that you experiment with pulling it part way out and see if getting more air to the pellets will help.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> My MES is the 40. I've found that I have to diddle with the MES-provided trip tray barrel to get enough air flow to keep the pellets going. Too often, I get the opposite result from yours and burn the pellets too fast. I just add more pellets.
> 
> If the MES30 has a similar chip tray barrel, I suggest that you experiment with pulling it part way out and see if getting more air to the pellets will help.


You sure you aren't doing that for fun?

I never had to diddle with mine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

Try a Mod. like Daves mailbox. Heard a lot doing that. Just sayin'


----------



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I ran it yesterday with about a row for around 2.5 or 3 hours, so I was happy. I did some ribs, QView to come


----------



## seenred (May 25, 2013)

travisb said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I ran it yesterday with about a row for around 2.5 or 3 hours, so I was happy. I did some ribs, QView to come


Glad to hear you may have worked it out.  My AMNPS was the best thing I ever bought to use in an MES.

Lookin' forward to your Qview!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2013)

travisb said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I ran it yesterday with about a row for around 2.5 or 3 hours, so I was happy. I did some ribs, QView to come













Bear


----------



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

First success:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141699/ribs-q-view


----------



## wjordan52 (May 25, 2013)

Great!


----------



## travisb (Jun 1, 2013)

Thought I had it. Thought I had it figured out. I was wrong.

After a few successful smokes with oak pellets, I can't get it right again.

I'm out of oak, and have been trying with hickory and maple, and can't keep either lit. I have literally tried about ten times over the past few days and I still can't get it.

I'm using the same method as before, and following Todd's instructions, but it won't stay lit. Not sure what I'm doing differently.

In my frustration, i documented my process, to see if I'm somehow overlooking something.

Here are my microwaved chips. One side is maple the other is hickory. Tried them both multiple times.













IMG_0258.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 1, 2013






Hit it with butane torch for a minute, blew on it and got the flame going.













IMG_0259.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 1, 2013






Let the flame burn for around ten minutes. Blow on it some more, hit it with the torch again. Blow and blow some more.













IMG_0260.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 1, 2013






Stick it in the smoker













IMG_0261.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 1, 2013






placement of chip tray and loader. Seemed to work for me before.













IMG_0262.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 1, 2013






Any suggestions here? I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 1, 2013)

I pulled my chip loader out of the mes.  To me it doesnt look like you have a nice cherry going.  You might try the next rack up to get a better draft.  Not sure if there is a good draft on the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## travisb (Jun 1, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I pulled my chip loader out of the mes.  To me it doesnt look like you have a nice cherry going.  You might try the next rack up to get a better draft.  Not sure if there is a good draft on the bottom of the smoker.


I wondered that as well, so I tried setting it on the bottom rack a few times with the same result. And it worked in that bottom position before.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 1, 2013)

I put mine on the bottom rack.  With the loader out and tray out 2 inches.   I don't even microwave the pellets anymore.


----------



## travisb (Jun 1, 2013)

wish that worked for me


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2013)

travisb said:


> I wondered that as well, so I tried setting it on the bottom rack a few times with the same result. And it worked in that bottom position before.


I would think if it didn't stay lit in the bottom or on the bottom rack, the problem isn't as much air flow as it is not being lit good enough. f it's lit properly it's even hard to put it out on purpose.

When you're blowing on it, blow hard, and blow down & in, to drive the heat into the bottom of the unburned pellets. That will give you a real big cherry under the fuel yet to be burned.

Bear


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 2, 2013)

I have had great success with my design..













20130525_171448.jpg



__ sm0kin
__ May 25, 2013


















20130525_171345.jpg



__ sm0kin
__ May 25, 2013


















20130525_161617.jpg



__ sm0kin
__ May 25, 2013






The tube is an exhaust baffle for my motorcycle with a small adjustable Thermaltake pc fan. I open the chip tray 1" and run the fan on its lowest setting. I have no issue with the temp or smoke using this setup. In fact, the temp stays extremely even with the fan running. The only other change I have made is adding a 12x12x1/2" granite tile on top of the burner box.


----------



## travisb (Jun 23, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I would think if it didn't stay lit in the bottom or on the bottom rack, the problem isn't as much air flow as it is not being lit good enough. f it's lit properly it's even hard to put it out on purpose.
> 
> When you're blowing on it, blow hard, and blow down & in, to drive the heat into the bottom of the unburned pellets. That will give you a real big cherry under the fuel yet to be burned.
> 
> Bear


I'm still having problems. I really think that it is lit sufficiently. I light and relight it a few times before I even put it in. Then I blow and blow on the pellets. Eventually it is hard to get the flame to go out. I've been working on it tonight and I've tried it with the chip tray/loader out partially, chip loader out completely, chip tray out completely, and it won't stay lit. not sure what i'm doing wrong


----------



## geerock (Jun 23, 2013)

You have the new gen 2 and the intake and exhaust are too small.  Air flow is limited. You call pull out the chip loader all you like but if you don't give it somewhere to go it doesn't matter. You can dremel out another slot in the exhaust port to double your exhaust or pull out the vent completely and replace with a 5 dollar 3 inch adjustable elbow from lowes and put a rotating damper in.  Pull your chip loader out so the opening of the holder extends beyond the smoke chamber opening.  Helps get more air and flow and both the amazn tray or tube work fine.  The air flow fix also helps with the tendency of the mes to overshoot the set temp.  Along the same lines..... try using small chunks. They work great in the new gen mes.  Longer lasting and great flavor.


----------



## travisb (Jun 23, 2013)

geerock said:


> You have the new gen 2 and the intake and exhaust are too small. Air flow is limited. You call pull out the chip loader all you like but if you don't give it somewhere to go it doesn't matter. You can dremel out another slot in the exhaust port to double your exhaust or pull out the vent completely and replace with a 5 dollar 3 inch adjustable elbow from lowes and put a rotating damper in. Pull your chip loader out so the opening of the holder extends beyond the smoke chamber opening. Helps get more air and flow and both the amazn tray or tube work fine. The air flow fix also helps with the tendency of the mes to overshoot the set temp. Along the same lines..... try using small chunks. They work great in the new gen mes. Longer lasting and great flavor.


Thanks I'll have to look into that and I may have to ask you some more questions sometimes.

I just wish it didn't require so many mods to make it work. Sawdust works in it and I have gotten it to stay lit a few times but not anymore.


----------



## geerock (Jun 23, 2013)

Ask any time.  I've had the older model mes also which was a pretty good design.  There have been controller issues with the new generation and that air flow restriction was really bad.  I've simply used some experience to get comfortable with the new model and done some mods to make it better.  When you get used to it it puts out some good food.  Best of luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

travisb said:


> Thanks I'll have to look into that and I may have to ask you some more questions sometimes.
> 
> I just wish it didn't require so many mods to make it work. Sawdust works in it and I have gotten it to stay lit a few times but not anymore.


If yours is the New Gen, have you tried removing that little water pan, and put the AMNPS on top of the square hole. Then put a foil pan on the floor under that hole, and another small foil pan above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it???

Bear


----------



## sigmo (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow. Sorry to hear about all of the trouble keeping the AMNPS lit.  I, too, initially had problems keeping mine lit.  The elevation here is 5300' more or less.  I figure, part of the issue is the lower air density at higher elevations.  You're in SLC, I gather, so your elevation should actually be somewhat lower than here, but still, it's worth thinking about.

I got advice from Todd, as well, and got mine to work very well.  But I am running an earlier model, so the air flow is not going to be the same as your newer generation unit.

However, I do think this boils down to air flow over the pellets, for the most part.  For whatever reason, you're not getting enough.

I did find that:

I cannot use a water pan.  The moisture gets absorbed by the pellets and puts them out.

I do need to microwave the pellets to get them dry to start out.  However, I also found that with a high power microwave oven, going for too long, you CAN SET THEM ON FIRE WITH THE MICROWAVE OVEN!!!  And yes, months later, I still get a nice, pleasant aroma of "pitmaster's choice" whenever we use the microwave oven!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I also put the loaded AMNPS into the smoker while I'm preheating the smoker.  That cooks them for another half hour or so, making sure they're hot and dry.  It also means that the smoker is up to temperature before I light the pellets, and the air obviously draws through the smoker only when it's hot.  So if you're trying to light the pellets before the smoker is up to temperature, that could be an issue.

I use a propane torch and burn on the end of the "Z" for quite some time, making sure I've got a LOT of the pellets really glowing.

I take the chip loader all of the way out of the smoker if necessary.

I pull the chip tray open an inch or two to let air flow past it easily.

I open the vent on top all of the way.

I put the AMNPS *UP* on the wire rack holder thingies that run over to the left side of my smoker.  That exposes the bottom of the AMNPS to virtually unlimited airflow up from the bottom.  Having the AMNPS sitting directly on a flat surface probably chokes off the airflow somewhat.  The drip pan you have the AMNPS sitting in also appears to have a lip around it, and that also probably restricts the airflow.  You really need to have the AMNPS up on a rack so it can get good airflow from below.

BUT!  You've got a newer generation of smoker than mine.  So things will be a bit different regardless.

I think someone talked above about taking the water pan out and putting the AMNPS on the rack that held the water pan.  I think that's equivalent to what I'm doing.

I put a layer of aluminum foil on the bottom rack such that this acts as a shield to keep drippings from being able to fall down onto the AMNPS.  It also forces the smoke to go over to the right to start out, which I think gives me more uniform smoking. But this DOES prevent me from using that bottom rack for actual cooking.  But the 40 is large enough that I haven't run out of space yet.

I also think the suggestion to improve the "draft" through your new-style unit is spot on.  With the vent in the side, supposedly the new units give better uniformity of smoke throughout the smoker, but it also doesn't draw as well.  Putting a steel vent pipe elbow into the existing vent opening, and then adding a tall extension of vent pipe to that will create a taller "stack" which should improve the draw of air through the unit.

For me, the pellets going out seems to have been caused by two things:

Moisture and lack of airflow.  Get and keep the pellets dry, and make sure you've got enough airflow to keep the pellets stoked, and hopefully, it'll work.

Let us know how things go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2013)

Sigmo said:


> Wow. Sorry to hear about all of the trouble keeping the AMNPS lit.  I, too, initially had problems keeping mine lit.  The elevation here is 5300' more or less.  I figure, part of the issue is the lower air density at higher elevations.  You're in SLC, I gather, so your elevation should actually be somewhat lower than here, but still, it's worth thinking about.
> 
> I got advice from Todd, as well, and got mine to work very well.  But I am running an earlier model, so the air flow is not going to be the same as your newer generation unit.
> 
> ...


Sigmo,

This is a very good post---Well written & informative.

I have been thinking about altitude affecting the AMNPS for awhile too. It seems to me that with the AMNPS in the old generation MES, if it is lit right, and keeps going out, it may very well be the altitude, because I never have to do any of those things, such as Nuke my pellets, remove the chip dumper, or pull the chip drawer out part way. This could be because my altitude here is only about 1300'. I just light it properly, put it on the bars to the left5 of the chip burner assembly, and put a drip catcher above it. That's it, and it smokes perfectly for about 11 hours, non-stop.

As for the new Generation MES, I'm still waiting to hear if removing the little water pan & setting then AMNPS on top nof the square hole works. Then you only need to put a foil pan under the hole, on the floor, to catch the drippings, and something above the AMNPS to protect it.

Bear


----------



## travisb (Jun 25, 2013)

Great replies.

Sigmo, that seems to be about the same process I do with the microwaving, cooking, etc. The only thing different is the placement of the AMNPS. I will try putting it in the place that holds the water pan as suggested by Bear. I'm not sure it will fit but I'll try. I'm not sure air on the bottom is the issue because I've tried it on the bottom rack, but who knows. I'll keep trying!


----------



## tromaron (Jun 25, 2013)

I had the same problems for a long time, with my MES 40.  I microwaved the pellets and went through all the same steps with mixed results.  Now all I do is load the AMNPS and put it in the smoker when I start pre-heating it.  I give it about an hour, take it out and light it with my butane torch.  After 10-15 min, I blow it out and put it in the MES.  No blowing on the cherry, or re-lighting it.  Works great every time.  The only change I'll make is to switch to a propane torch once I run out of butane.  I think the butane struggles to light the pellets deep enough.


----------



## sctdg35 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the new generation MES 30 . Also had problems keeping the AMNPS going . What I did was the microwave pre dry . My micro is 1150 watts . I put them in a oven proof glass bowl  and put the micro on high for 2 minutes .That's all it needs .When you put the pellets in amnps make sure you don't go too high and keep them packed in there pretty good . Light it with a good torch preferably propane and let it burn for at least 15 minutes .After 15 minutes blow on to get it really going and put in MES .lower left is preferable and like others have said ,on rack above it put small drip pan to keep drippings from putting fire out . Pull out chip loader ,pull chip pan out about 2 inches and start smoking .

NOW if you still don't have luck, try the Masterbuilt Electric Cold Smoker Kit . Sold at Bass Pro for 59.00$ and kicks a## . You can burn chips,broken up lump charcoal ,pellets and split up wood chunks .And it burns for hours,(6 fully filled) with a real nice smoke .What I do is layer a mix of charcoal ,chips ,pellets and split chunks. For what ever reason I get the best smoke that way . I know that it is not spoken of very highly on this web site but I'm telling you it works great for me and if you read the reviews on Bass pro you will see the same . It will raise temp in smoker by about 10 - 20 degrees ,but with some ice inside your smoker I think it would be as cool as the amnps . Hope this helps.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Advice Guys!

The New 2nd Gen MES does have some air flow issues.  With the vent now on the side, a slight breeze will cause the smoker to "Back Draft".  Also, the very bottom of the unit is a "Dead Space".  There is not enough draft on the bottom of the 2nd Gen MES, to keep the AMNPS going.

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor of the MES

Place the AMNPS on the drip shield, on top the hole for the water pan

Pull the chip loader out 2"

Open the exhaust 100%

I use an 8x8 disposable cake pan on the floor, instead of the small water pan, to catch anything that gets past the heat/drip shield

I also use one directly above the burning AMNPS, on the lowest rack, to catch anything that may drip on the AMNPS.

Todd


----------



## travisb (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I did as you said Todd and it seemed to burn better. I'll do some more testing tomorrow to see how it goes.


----------



## badbode (Aug 9, 2013)

Im curious to see how this turned out for you.  I recently bought the 2nd gen MES-40 and just received my AMNPS about 10 minutes ago from the big brown truck.  I have the AMNPS in my smoker now doing as the instructions say and burning off the oils.  I plan to smoke a brisket for my family either Sunday or Monday and am wondering if im going to run into these same issues or if you figured out how to get it to work in the MES.

Thanks,

Bodie


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2013)

That's a pretty broad question........
Do a "Test Run" before you smoke your brisket
Work any kinks out first

You can always call me on my cell at 952 412-0484

Todd


----------



## badbode (Aug 9, 2013)

Todd,

I planned to do that...I have also been reading a lot of posts on what to do and where to put it.  I have seen too many posts and videos on Youtube to doubt the product.  I am just happy it arrived so quickly so I will be able to use it this weekend.  The stupid chip tray that came with the machine is a joke at best.  I think I have a good idea on what to do but obviously any info helps.  Now I just have to figure out where to get the propane for the torch so I can light this thing up.

Bodie.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2013)

Walmart has the short green tanks in the camping dept

Call me Saturday
We can get more done in a few minutes than posting on the thread


----------



## milt2tle (Aug 9, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> That's a pretty broad question........
> Do a "Test Run" before you smoke your brisket
> Work any kinks out first
> 
> ...


I abso-frigging-lutely do NOT believe what I just read ... a vendor/manufacturer/distributor/owner posting his personal cell phone number and inviting a learning-stages-customer to call him and volunteering to take the time to answer for said customer questions about a product the customer has ALREADY bought ...???

... no 19-stage phone tree just to be disconnected by a person for whom English is not even a THIRD language ...???

... no directions to look for help at some "URL Not Found" web site ...???

... no insistence that a person call back during Normal Business Hours of 9:00 AM (Pacific) and Noon (Eastern) ...

An ACTUAL person who ACTUALLY cares about helping a person from whom he ALREADY has his money learn how to use the product well!!!

We are impressed, Brother Todd, we are truly impressed indeed!

(Any chance you might be willing to buy the Masterbuilt company ... ???)

Milt


----------



## boardpuller (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi what is your altitude, I'm over 6000 ft I take the chip tray out completely, put the amnps on the rods next to the heater box sometimes I take the chip loader out also. Good smoking


----------



## nsolo (Aug 10, 2013)

Just brainstorming here, but what if you took some a charcoal chunk or briquet, smashed down to smaller sizes and took the same to lay out a starting path to light the pellets? Maybe this would help create a hotter and bigger coal to keep things going. Maybe not. Just brainstorming.

Are all pellets the same? I've never used them, so maybe the success or lack of it can be attributed to brands?


----------



## saigonjj (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sure you're way past this kind of simplistic suggestion, but when I was having trouble with my AMNPS in my MES30 I got the idea that I need to fill the pellets all the way up as high as possible without spilling over.  I also shake/massage a little to make sure there are no air gaps.  I had the idea that pellets not being close enough or plentiful enough were causing it to go out.

Also, this has been mentioned, but elevate it a bit (I put mine on my charcoal chimney for the grill) and woof on it until it sounds like a roaring inferno.

I've hardly had a problem since taking those steps.  Good luck.


----------



## badbode (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't call yesterday, I had to go out of town for a funeral and wasn't really too worried about the smoker.  I did fill a couple rows up with pellets and tested it out friday night in the smoker with it running (no meat).  I followed the instructions pretty much.  I made sure to not overfill the rows and mixed the pellets like suggested.  I used the propane torch I received with the AMNPS.  Once it had a good flame (approximately 1 minute) I turned off the torch and watched the flame for a few minutes.  I then used my heat gun and blew the heat straight in and down to the pellets until I thought a jet was taking off right over my head.  I blew the flame out again and placed it into the smoker.  I checked on it a few hours later and it was still going strong and had only burnt about 2 inches of pellets. 

Today, I am smoking a brisket with the AMNPS.  This is my first cook with it so I can't wait to see how we do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

Badbode said:


> Sorry I couldn't call yesterday, I had to go out of town for a funeral and wasn't really too worried about the smoker.  I did fill a couple rows up with pellets and tested it out friday night in the smoker with it running (no meat).  I followed the instructions pretty much.  I made sure to not overfill the rows and mixed the pellets like suggested.  I used the propane torch I received with the AMNPS.  Once it had a good flame (approximately 1 minute) I turned off the torch and watched the flame for a few minutes.  I then used my heat gun and blew the heat straight in and down to the pellets until I thought a jet was taking off right over my head.  I blew the flame out again and placed it into the smoker.  I checked on it a few hours later and it was still going strong and had only burnt about 2 inches of pellets.
> 
> Today, I am smoking a brisket with the AMNPS.  This is my first cook with it so I can't wait to see how we do.


Sounds like you got that AMNPS down pat already!!!

Bear


----------



## badbode (Aug 11, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you got that AMNPS down pat already!!!
> 
> Bear



I guess so!!  Brisket has been in for just over 4 hours and there is still TBS coming out of the exhaust!  I couldn't be more happy with the AMNPS!  My MES-40 on the other hand is a little irritating with its temps being so far off.


----------



## travisb (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad you got it working! I still don't have mine quite figured out. Lately I've just been using my MES with low temp items and use dust in the AMAZEN, which works fine, and then I use my Kamado for high temp smokes. 

The next time I use it I'll just have to give Todd a call and get it figured out once and for all!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

travisb said:


> Glad you got it working! I still don't have mine quite figured out. Lately I've just been using my MES with low temp items and use dust in the AMAZEN, which works fine, and then I use my Kamado for high temp smokes.
> 
> The next time I use it I'll just have to give Todd a call and get it figured out once and for all!


If you have good success with Dust, if you just fill about 1 1/3 rows with dust, you should be able to use that in a high heat smoke. There is no second row to jump over to, until you get to the last 1/3 of the row, and if it jumps over at that time, it won't be a big deal.

You should get about 3 or more hours of smoke this way.

I hope that makes sense to people other than me.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

Badbode said:


> I guess so!! Brisket has been in for just over 4 hours and there is still TBS coming out of the exhaust! I couldn't be more happy with the AMNPS! My MES-40 on the other hand is a little irritating with its temps being so far off.


Which MES do you have Gen #1 or #2 ??

Do you have a Maverick, or similar?

Bear


----------



## njfoses (Aug 11, 2013)

Mailbox mod and a heat gun are an amnps two best friends


----------



## travisb (Aug 11, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> If you have good success with Dust, if you just fill about 1 1/3 rows with dust, you should be able to use that in a high heat smoke. There is no second row to jump over to, until you get to the last 1/3 of the row, and if it jumps over at that time, it won't be a big deal.
> 
> You should get about 3 or more hours of smoke this way.
> 
> ...


makes sense. I'll have to give it a try


----------



## daricksta (Aug 11, 2013)

I sure wish Todd Johnson would weigh in on this. travisb has the same smoker I do and the same AMNPS that I do and is having the same problem keeping it lit that I've been having. travisb, yep, you've tried everything that was recommended to me so I'm not sure what I'm going to do. With me, I know I've had too much water in the water bowl but like you the AMNPS has still gone out with the bowl empty. Has to be an airflow problem because with me, AFTER I've taken the meat I'm smoking out of the MES, the AMNPS won't stop going unless I close the top vent. That's right, just when I don't need the pellets smoking the thing won't die. Somehow I have to replicate those conditions to win I do have meat on the racks.


----------



## badbode (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Which MES do you have Gen #1 or #2 ??
> Do you have a Maverick, or similar?
> 
> 
> Bear


I have a gen 2 MES-40.  I also have a maverick remote thermometer.  My AMNPS ran flawlessly today.  It produced smoke for approximately 11 hours without stopping.  I placed it over the hole for the water pan as Todd said to do and put a foil tent over it to stop any drippings from getting in.  Pulled the chip drawer out approx 2" and also the loader the same distance.  Worked GREAT!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

Badbode said:


> I have a gen 2 MES-40. I also have a maverick remote thermometer. My AMNPS ran flawlessly today. It produced smoke for approximately 11 hours without stopping. I placed it over the hole for the water pan as Todd said to do and put a foil tent over it to stop any drippings from getting in. Pulled the chip drawer out approx 2" and also the loader the same distance. Worked GREAT!


With the Gen 2 unit I have found the best thing to do is to put the AMNPS over the square hole, an 8 X 8 foil pan under it, and an 8 X 8 pan above it to protect it. I have not had to remove or pull out either the chip drawer or the dumper.

As for your MES temp difference, that is hard to fix in the Gen 2. The biggest problem is the slanted drip plate traps heat on the right side, but some of the difference can be the MES sensor being at a different place than your Maverick smoker probe.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I sure wish Todd Johnson would weigh in on this. travisb has the same smoker I do and the same AMNPS that I do and is having the same problem keeping it lit that I've been having. travisb, yep, you've tried everything that was recommended to me so I'm not sure what I'm going to do. With me, I know I've had too much water in the water bowl but like you the AMNPS has still gone out with the bowl empty. Has to be an airflow problem because with me,* AFTER I've taken the meat I'm smoking out of the MES, the AMNPS won't stop going unless I close the top vent. That's right, just when I don't need the pellets smoking the thing won't die.* Somehow I have to replicate those conditions to win I do have meat on the racks.


That's usually because by the time you remove the meat it is finally lit good enough.

Also you said you had water in the water bowl. If you have the Gen 2 unit, you shouldn't even have the bowl in there. You should remove the little water pan, put the AMNPS over the square hole, put a foil pan on the floor under the square hole in the slanted drip plate, and put a drip pan above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it.

Bear


----------



## badbode (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's usually because by the time you remove the meat it is finally lit good enough.
> 
> Also you said you had water in the water bowl. If you have the Gen 2 unit, you shouldn't even have the bowl in there. You should remove the little water pan, put the AMNPS over the square hole, put a foil pan on the floor under the square hole in the slanted drip plate, and put a drip pan above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it.
> 
> Bear


Bear,

I think your spot on, on what to do.  I do the exact same thing as you with the exception of, I do not put a foil pan under the square hole.  I just wrap the drip pan in the bottom of the smoker with tin foil.  Today, I'm smoking some babybacks and its the first time im putting the 8x8 foil pan above the AMNPS.  Yesterday, I did a brisket and and made a foil tent to put over the AMNPS to stop the drippings.  From what Ive seen so far, I believe in my case anyway, the foil tent works better.  I seem to get more smoke from the AMNPS than with the foil pan directly over the unit.  With that said, I still am getting decent smoke from the AMNPS just not as much as with the tent. 

I think the more you play with making sure you have a good cherry built up BEFORE you put it in the smoker, the better your chances of it staying lit are.  I personally use a heat gun to blow the coals.  Catches fire and I let it flame for a while, then I blow out the flame.  once its out, I use the gun again to blow the coals again.  It causes it to catch fire but after a couple of times, its smokes good and I have never had it go out yet.  Like I said before, Yesterday it ran for almost 12 hours after doing this method.

Bodie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

Badbode said:


> Bear,
> 
> I think your spot on, on what to do.  I do the exact same thing as you with the exception of, I do not put a foil pan under the square hole.  I just wrap the drip pan in the bottom of the smoker with tin foil.  Today, I'm smoking some babybacks and its the first time im putting the 8x8 foil pan above the AMNPS.  Yesterday, I did a brisket and and made a foil tent to put over the AMNPS to stop the drippings.  From what Ive seen so far, I believe in my case anyway, the foil tent works better.  I seem to get more smoke from the AMNPS than with the foil pan directly over the unit.  With that said, I still am getting decent smoke from the AMNPS just not as much as with the tent.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bodie!!

I would use the 8 X 8, because I can throw it away after a bunch of smokes. I always cover my Gen 1 water pan with foil, but the grease finds a way through.

As far as the 8 X 8 above the AMNPS, I meant a couple inches above, on a grill.

I gotta try the heat gun too. I'm tired of blowing on the fire. I think my Son's tower climbers borrowed my heat gun & didn't bring it back to me. Guess I gotta get after them!!

Scooter Magoo made a video of using the heat gun on the AMNPS & it works great !!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's usually because by the time you remove the meat it is finally lit good enough.
> 
> Also you said you had water in the water bowl. If you have the Gen 2 unit, you shouldn't even have the bowl in there. You should remove the little water pan, put the AMNPS over the square hole, put a foil pan on the floor under the square hole in the slanted drip plate, and put a drip pan above the AMNPS to keep drips off of it.
> 
> Bear


How do I know what generation I have? Mine is the 30-inch model # 07092010 20070910 which I bought in April 2012. I always place the AMNPS on the two bars to the left of the heat element housing. I tent aluminum foil over the AMNPS. When I first started using it, I had no problems and was using the water bowl. Don't know what changed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> How do I know what generation I have? Mine is the 30-inch model # 07092010 20070910 which I bought in April 2012. I always place the AMNPS on the two bars to the left of the heat element housing. I tent aluminum foil over the AMNPS. When I first started using it, I had no problems and was using the water bowl. Don't know what changed.


The Gen #2 doesn't have those two support bars you have. If you have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit in your Gen 1, and you aren't in a high altitude, you just aren't getting it lit good enough before you put it in. That is if you aren't using water in the pan, and your top exhaust vent is wide open.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2013)

Badbode said:


> I have a gen 2 MES-40. I also have a maverick remote thermometer. My AMNPS ran flawlessly today. It produced smoke for approximately 11 hours without stopping. I placed it over the hole for the water pan as Todd said to do and put a foil tent over it to stop any drippings from getting in. Pulled the chip drawer out approx 2" and also the loader the same distance. Worked GREAT!


My MES 30 doesn't have a hole for the water bowl. In my smoker, the water bowl slides onto a holder directly underneath the lowest (4th) rack. I'm smoking a brisket this weekend so I'm going to read up on all the suggestions and hopefully I won't have problems. When I first started using the AMNPS I had no problems at all it was a brisket I was smoking that time as well.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> The Gen #2 doesn't have those two support bars you have. If you have trouble keeping the AMNPS lit in your Gen 1, and you aren't in a high altitude, you just aren't getting it lit good enough before you put it in. That is if you aren't using water in the pan, and your top exhaust vent is wide open.
> 
> Bear


I let the flame burn either for 10 minutes or CLOSE to 10 minutes if I'm running late. I blow out the flame and let it smoke when I slide it onto the two support bars. I've even tried blowing on the smoking pellets just to get some red sparks going but it still went out. The exhaust vent is always wide open but the chip loader isn't so I got to pull that out about a couple of inches. The CSR for Masterbuilt that I contacted maintained that water needs to be in the water bowl but no more than a cup of it. I've been pouring too much in but I've had problems with the AMNPS staying lit with a dry bowl.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I let the flame burn either for 10 minutes or CLOSE to 10 minutes if I'm running late. I blow out the flame and let it smoke when I slide it onto the two support bars. I've even tried blowing on the smoking pellets just to get some red sparks going but it still went out. The exhaust vent is always wide open but the chip loader isn't so I got to pull that out about a couple of inches. The CSR for Masterbuilt that I contacted maintained that water needs to be in the water bowl but no more than a cup of it. I've been pouring too much in but I've had problems with the AMNPS staying lit with a dry bowl.


You have to blow on it more than you have been, and blow down & in toward the unburned pellets, or use a heat gun & really get it going good. I have never put mine in without working on it for at least 20 minutes. That's not actually 20 minutes, but off & on for 20 minutes. You don't want sparks---You want a big massive cigar-like cherry in the bottom of the pellets. With the Gen 1 that you have, there should be no need to pull out the chip drawer or the dumper. The CSR doesn't know what he/she is talking about if they are telling you to put water in the pan----I think they tell you to soak your chips too. Most of them never even turned a smoker on. The guys on this forum who have been smoking with MES for years know 1000 times more than their CSRs know.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with bear.  A cup of water isn't gonna last you long anyway.  I used to put sand in the water pan just to moderate the heat variations when I had my gen1 mes.  As long as I got either the amazn dust tray or pellet tray going good before I put it in; opened the vent all the way; and protected it from drippings I had hours of good, flavorful, smoke.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> You have to blow on it more than you have been, and blow down & in toward the unburned pellets, or use a heat gun & really get it going good. I have never put mine in without working on it for at least 20 minutes. That's not actually 20 minutes, but off & on for 20 minutes. You don't want sparks---You want a big massive cigar-like cherry in the bottom of the pellets. With the Gen 1 that you have, there should be no need to pull out the chip drawer or the dumper. The CSR doesn't know what he/she is talking about if they are telling you to put water in the pan----I think they tell you to soak your chips too. Most of them never even turned a smoker on. The guys on this forum who have been smoking with MES for years know 1000 times more than their CSRs know.
> 
> Bear


Todd's instructions never said to blow on the pellets so I never have. I can try at this coming weekend. What is a heat gun? I use a propane torch to get the pellets glowing red.  I don't know what a "cigar-like cherry" is. Is that a glowing red hot spot on the pellet. A few guys here have said to pull out chip loader on the side of the smokehouse 1 to 2 inches so I thought I would give it a try. About soaking the wood chips, the MES manual said the wood chips could be soaked if desired, I believe. When the CSR told me to soak the wood chips first, I pictured all these wet wood chips sticking to the loader instead of dropping down to the holder tray. I didn't bother to question her about it because...why bother?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> Todd's instructions never said to blow on the pellets so I never have. I can try at this coming weekend. What is a heat gun?.* A heat gun puts out high heat without flames---Usually to assist in paint removal or thawing pipes, etc, etc*. I use a propane torch to get the pellets glowing red.  I don't know what a "cigar-like cherry" is. Is that a glowing red hot spot on the pellet*.Yes, a massive area of thick glowing red coals.*   A few guys here have said to pull out chip loader on the side of the smokehouse 1 to 2 inches so I thought I would give it a try. *Shouldn't be needed with a Gen 1 MES.* About soaking the wood chips, the MES manual said the wood chips could be soaked if desired, I believe. When the CSR told me to soak the wood chips first, I pictured all these wet wood chips sticking to the loader instead of dropping down to the holder tray. I didn't bother to question her about it because...why bother? *Their Boss, who never used an MES either, told them to tell people to soak the chips & put water in the pan. LOL*


*Bear*


----------



## daricksta (Aug 13, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear*


I read in the manual that even if the water bowl is empty it needs to be inside the smoker to prevent food from dripping on to wood chips. OK, fine and dandy. I don't often use wood chips but the bowl can still act as a drip catcher when lined with foil.

However, if I don't have water or beer or something in the bowl, how do I keep meat from drying out? I thought that if I had some moisture happening inside the smoker I wouldn't have to open the door every 30-60 minutes to baste the food. As I've written many times here, I lose about 20-30 degrees of heat when I open the door whether it's to baste or turn over meat or to deal with a burnt-out AMNPS and it can take at least 20 minutes to get up to the target temp again. The MES 30 is just a smallish box and leaving the door open is akin to leaving open one of those small dorm room refrigerators and letting all the cold air out. The MES' 800 watt heating element is underpowered for quickly heating even that small a box so I my goal is to open the door as little as possible over a 4-hour or so smoke.

Do you think it's OK to leave maybe a 1/2 cup of water in the water bowl or just keep it empty? How to prevent your food from drying out?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I read in the manual that even if the water bowl is empty it needs to be inside the smoker to prevent food from dripping on to wood chips. OK, fine and dandy. I don't often use wood chips but the bowl can still act as a drip catcher when lined with foil.
> 
> However, if I don't have water or beer or something in the bowl, how do I keep meat from drying out? I thought that if I had some moisture happening inside the smoker I wouldn't have to open the door every 30-60 minutes to baste the food. As I've written many times here, I lose about 20-30 degrees of heat when I open the door whether it's to baste or turn over meat or to deal with a burnt-out AMNPS and it can take at least 20 minutes to get up to the target temp again. The MES 30 is just a smallish box and leaving the door open is akin to leaving open one of those small dorm room refrigerators and letting all the cold air out. The MES' 800 watt heating element is underpowered for quickly heating even that small a box so I my goal is to open the door as little as possible over a 4-hour or so smoke.
> 
> Do you think it's OK to leave maybe a 1/2 cup of water in the water bowl or just keep it empty? How to prevent your food from drying out?


I never put water in my water pan. I cover it & leave it in the smoker where it belongs. I never spritz my meat, and I never had anything dry out.

I have a glass window in the door---No reason to open the door.

The only time I add any liquid is step #2 on ribs, when I foil them, and butts and other long smokes when I foil them.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 13, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I never put water in my water pan. I cover it & leave it in the smoker where it belongs. I never spritz my meat, and I never had anything dry out.
> 
> I have a glass window in the door---No reason to open the door.
> 
> ...


I'm poor but poverty stricken so I couldn't afford the glass door model but I figure even with the Gen 1 Poverty Person's Model that the smoker produces a somewhat humid interior heat that keeps the meat from drying out unless it's left in there for 2-3 days...weeks...months. I'm avidly caching your advice because on Sunday I'm smoking a 3 lb. brisket.

It does concern me, however, that one of the smokers here posted that he did everything that was suggested--nuking the wood pellets and other stuff to remove any moisture--but his AMNPS still flamed out. I'll still give the suggestions a try and report back with Q View if the smoke is hassle-and-flame-out free.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I'm poor but poverty stricken so I couldn't afford the glass door model but I figure even with the Gen 1 Poverty Person's Model that the smoker produces a somewhat humid interior heat that keeps the meat from drying out unless it's left in there for 2-3 days...weeks...months. I'm avidly caching your advice because on Sunday I'm smoking a 3 lb. brisket.
> 
> It does concern me, however, that one of the smokers here posted that he did everything that was suggested--nuking the wood pellets and other stuff to remove any moisture--but his AMNPS still flamed out. I'll still give the suggestions a try and report back with Q View if the smoke is hassle-and-flame-out free.


LOL----Out of all of the meats to smoke, a small Brisket flat is the one most likely to dry out. Water in the pan wouldn't help. I would smoke it to about 160*. Then foil it with a few ounces of Worcestershire & Beer. Then take it to about 190* for slicing. But that's me.

Also mark the way the grain goes while it's raw & easy to see, so you'll know when it's done!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 13, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----Out of all of the meats to smoke, a small Brisket flat is the one most likely to dry out. Water in the pan wouldn't help. I would smoke it to about 160*. Then foil it with a few ounces of Worcestershire & Beer. Then take it to about 190* for slicing. But that's me.
> 
> Also mark the way the grain goes while it's raw & easy to see, so you'll know when it's done!!
> 
> Bear


You jest at scars that never felt a wound. My family likes brisket but unfortunately SMOKED brisket is among their least favorite way to dine on it. However, my wife's Beer Braised Brisket Burrito is a huge hit and I smell similar success with a Worcestershire & Beer Smoked Brisket. I actually bought a 6-pounder but the darn wife wants half of it set aside for the aforementioned Mexican brisket specialty dish of hers. What can I do? And realistically speaking, no way four of us would put away a 6-pounder or the leftovers. It would be up to me and I can more weight that way.

And what further cuts deep into my heart is that I was at Costco and saw big briskets with the point and everything and each one would be way too big for my poor-but-poverty-stricken little MES 30. With those behemoths even after they shrunk they'd still be too wide for my smoker. Ah, what I could do with another 10 inches ...

Copy/pasted your response here because I've never foil wrapped a brisket before--and great tips about the temps. As for marking the grain direction, I've got some fluorescent red Sharpies that should be perfect for the job!

Oh yeah! I just found a frozen 3 lb. brisket in the freezer that I got off another brisket that the wife used. This means that the 6 lb. brisket I have in the fridge is ALL mine and drying out the meat shouldn't be a problem. Really excited about the smoke session coming up on Sunday with my new game plan for keeping the AMNPS going.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to be smoking brisket this Sunday and I'm going to try Bear's method for keeping the pellets lit. I always use a propane torch but I never thought of blowing on them before. This time I'll give it a good 20 minutes before I insert the AMNPS into the MES. I noticed that all the guys who've posted pics or videos use a lot more pellets than I do but I have yet to use all the pellets I load the AMNPS with but we'll see what happens if I get it to remain lit for 4 hours this weekend.


----------



## tromaron (Aug 14, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I have yet to use all the pellets I load the AMNPS with but we'll see what happens if I get it to remain lit for 4 hours this weekend.


I keep a spoon by my smoker to separate the burning pellets from the unburned ones, when I load in too many.  Burns out pretty quick without wasting the rest of the pellets.


----------



## smokedaddy123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I find this thread very interesting. 

Smoke Daddy inc


----------



## daricksta (Aug 15, 2013)

TromaRon said:


> I keep a spoon by my smoker to separate the burning pellets from the unburned ones, when I load in too many.  Burns out pretty quick without wasting the rest of the pellets.


That's a great tip. Thanks!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I read in the manual that even if the water bowl is empty it needs to be inside the smoker to prevent food from dripping on to wood chips. OK, fine and dandy. I don't often use wood chips but the bowl can still act as a drip catcher when lined with foil.
> 
> However, if I don't have water or beer or something in the bowl, how do I keep meat from drying out? I thought that if I had some moisture happening inside the smoker I wouldn't have to open the door every 30-60 minutes to baste the food. As I've written many times here, I lose about 20-30 degrees of heat when I open the door whether it's to baste or turn over meat or to deal with a burnt-out AMNPS and it can take at least 20 minutes to get up to the target temp again. The MES 30 is just a smallish box and leaving the door open is akin to leaving open one of those small dorm room refrigerators and letting all the cold air out. The MES' 800 watt heating element is underpowered for quickly heating even that small a box so I my goal is to open the door as little as possible over a 4-hour or so smoke.
> 
> Do you think it's OK to leave maybe a 1/2 cup of water in the water bowl or just keep it empty? How to prevent your food from drying out?


I never use water in the water pan, especially in the MES.  It's so well insulated, that the inside becomes a steam cabinet. 

Too much moisture, and the smoke mixes with the steam, and you get "Black Rain" inside your smoker

Too much moisture, and it condenses on the window, and drips down the inside of your door, then onto your deck or patio

The surface area of the water pan in the MES 30 & MES 40 is way to big for the size of the smoker

Think of it like this.....

Place 2 stew pots full of water on your stove top, and let them boil.  How much steam is produced?

This is about the same surface area of the water pan in a MES 40

Do you place a bowl of water inside your oven when making a roast....Nope!

Plenty of moisture evaporates from the meat during cooking.  Most of us would cook in a roasting pan with a little added water or broth.

Inject big pieces of meat, and add moisture when you foil

Use a large foil pan under the meat to catch the drippings

If you really think you need added moisture, use a small loaf pan with a little water in it, off to the side

Place sand in the water pan for an added heat sink and you temps will recover much faster

I've posted my cell # many times, but few guys call me when their in trouble

I may be in my boat fishing walleyes, but ALWAYS have my phone with me

Feel free to call me, even nites and weekends!!!

Don't Get Frustrated....Call Me!

Todd

Cell # (952)412-0484


----------



## daricksta (Aug 15, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I never use water in the water pan, especially in the MES.  It's so well insulated, that the inside becomes a steam cabinet.
> 
> Too much moisture, and the smoke mixes with the steam, and you get "Black Rain" inside your smoker
> 
> ...


I'm copy/pasting your response to a Word doc so I always have it to refer. I feel uncomfortable calling people even after they invite me to, but I'm keeping your cell # handy.

No one has ever explained the MES-water bowl thing as clearly as you have here. Thank you so much for your input. As I wrote elsewhere in this thread, I'm smoking a 6 lb. brisket this Sunday and I'm going to employ the suggestions here. I'll report back with Q View next week!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> That's a great tip. Thanks!


Rick,

I used to use a screwdriver, but about a year ago, I found that a spoon I stole from Mrs Bear's collection works better:


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2013)

Since day one, I've tried to make myself available when guys have questions

Todd's Cell # (952)412-0484


----------



## daricksta (Aug 15, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Since day one, I've tried to make myself available when guys have questions
> 
> Todd's Cell # (952)412-0484


I never thought to call you. I typically post a comment here and wait for a response. If I have problems with the AMNPS this weekend I'll give you a call. It'll be a daytime smoke and since you're only 2 hours ahead of me you don't have to worry about receiving a frantic phone call from me at 11 pm Sunday night. I promise to call you no later than 10:30 pm...


----------



## dr jaws (Aug 16, 2013)

.Quick Question, Is the 20070311 a Gen 1 or Gen 2   MES? How do I find out?   Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2013)

DR Jaws said:


> .Quick Question, Is the 20070311 a Gen 1 or Gen 2   MES? How do I find out?   Thanks


If the digital control is in a box mounted on the top, at the back, it's a Gen #1.

If the control is built into the top front edge, it's Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## dr jaws (Aug 16, 2013)

How do I know which Gen my MES 40 is? 1 or 2.  Anybody experienced with the Masterbuilt Cold Smoke attachment,  seems like much less work for a few bucks more?????


----------



## dr jaws (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, I have a GEN !, so hopefully will get better Draft.  Guess should consider the A Maze N Pellet.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2013)

DR Jaws said:


> Thanks, I have a GEN !, so hopefully will get better Draft.  Guess should consider the A Maze N Pellet.....


Definitely!!

Even if you could get the MES burner to work better than anyone else ever did, it would not even come close to the 5 X 8 AMNPS smoking perfectly for up to 11 hours straight, without touching it.

Bear


----------



## tamathumper (Aug 17, 2013)

First time today trying the AMNPS in my MES 30.  I opened a new bag of Lumberjack pellets, filled it halfway around the track (and just short of full to the brim) and hit it with a propane micro torch for 30 seconds.  I blew on it for maybe a minute until it was on fire, then blew the flame out and put it into the MES on top of the chip burning chamber with the water tray empty on top of it as a shield and with the top vent open and the chip tray and loader fully in place.  It made a lot of smoke (three or four times more than the MES would) and burned for about 2 hours.  There's just ash left in the AMNPS.


----------



## putcz (Aug 18, 2013)

I have read all three pages of suggestions  and what I cannot understand why more of you MES owners don't use their cold smoke attachment. I have had mine ever since they came out with it with no problems at all. Fill it with chips and press a button, sit back, smoke and have a beer.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

Well boys, I got a 6 lb. brisket in my MES 20 1st Gen. I followed Bear's advice and gave the AMNPS 20 minutes to burn (actually closer to 30), letting the flame go for the first 10 minutes and then blowing it out. I blew on the smouldering pellets to get a good cherry going but kept re-igniting the flame but I'd still blow on the pellets a few more times to get that cherry going before blowing out the flame and inserting the AMNPS into my smoker. Oh yeah--NO WATER IN THE PAN!!!! I covered it with heavy duty aluminum foil and I tented the AMNPS with the same stuff.

I decided to leave the fat cap on--hope that's not a big mistake but I've seen recipes with it trimmed and left intact--and I've got the smoker temp at 250 degrees instead of the 235 recommended by Ray Lampe “Dr. BBQ” in one of his cookbooks. I'm hoping to finish that puppy off in about 5 hours but I may be in fantasyland. I will wrap it in foil for the last part of the cooking process. I've read recipes that say wrap it when the meat hits 160 degree internal temp or 170-175. Which one is the preferred temp. I do know I'm supposed to keep it wrapped until the internal temp reaches 190 degrees.

I chose to forego the Q View at the start because I wanted to concentrate on getting that AMNPS permanently fired up. I'll take some photos during and after the smoking is finished. Meanwhile, I'll be checking the top air vent for continuous TBS.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 18, 2013)

Crossing my fingers!
Post a pic of where you placed it in your MES


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like you got it going pretty good. I don't think we mentioned---Don't tent it too close & smother it.

I usually foil a Brisket at 165*--170*, but a small flat may stay more moist if you foil it at 160*.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Todd and Bear---over two hours in and the AMNPS is still fully operational! Gettin' that nice TBS wafting up through the air vent. This is glorious. Thank you both so much for your advice. What I_ didn't _need to do was pull the wood chip loader out an inch or two (as Bear advised I wouldn't need to) and I didn't nuke the pellets or anything. I used a combo of year-old oak pellets and hickory pellets that are just a couple of months old--both are from Todd. I just lit the crap out of the pellets for 20-30 minutes as Bear advised and kept water out of the water pan as Todd advised.

I plan to take a pic when I'm ready to wrap the brisket in foil. I made sure the tent over the AMNPS wasn't too close but was ample enough to shelter it from dripping juices.

I've got the brisket on the bottom rack where the water pan hangs just underneath. As I wrote, the water pan is lined with foil. The AMNPS is in its customary spot on the two rails to the left of the wood chips/heating element box (you'll see the pic). I always push the AMNPS as far as it can go in. This proves that your theory that I had too much moisture in the smoker was correct.

Fellas, I feel like you gave my smoker and my AMNPS back to me. Smoking is fun and stress-free again. I really love the MES 30; it's second only to my Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver Kettle Charcoal Grill as my favorite backyard cooking "venue" shall we say.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> Hey Todd and Bear---over two hours in and the AMNPS is still fully operational! Gettin' that nice TBS wafting up through the air vent. This is glorious. Thank you both so much for your advice. What I_ didn't _need to do was pull the wood chip loader out an inch or two (as Bear advised I wouldn't need to) and I didn't nuke the pellets or anything. I used a combo of year-old oak pellets and hickory pellets that are just a couple of months old--both are from Todd. I just lit the crap out of the pellets for 20-30 minutes as Bear advised and kept water out of the water pan as Todd advised.
> 
> I plan to take a pic when I'm ready to wrap the brisket in foil. I made sure the tent over the AMNPS wasn't too close but was ample enough to shelter it from dripping juices.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're now doing about everything I do.

Don't think it matters much, but I avoid using the bottom grill, because of being a little close to the heat.

Also I try to center the 8" AMNPS (front to back) to allow air flow in the back. Don't know how important that is, because I always do it that way.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you got it going pretty good. I don't think we mentioned---Don't tent it too close & smother it.
> 
> I usually foil a Brisket at 165*--170*, but a small flat may stay more moist if you foil it at 160*.
> 
> Bear


The internal temp hit 160* and that's when I foiled it. The internal temp is back down to 156-158* but climbing. I figure another hour or two until I'm at 190*--or do you recommend 195*?


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you're now doing about everything I do.
> 
> Don't think it matters much, but I avoid using the bottom grill, because of being a little close to the heat.
> 
> ...


I thought about both of the things you mentioned. I read someplace about how someone had placed a brisket or something on the bottom rack--something I never do--so I tried it. I typically have placed meat on the 2nd and/or 3rd racks. The meat looked fine and exactly how I wanted it to look just before I foiled it up.I thought about centering the pellet smoker before I pushed it back but I didn't want to change too much this time around. Next time I will center it as long as the door can still close but it may not make any difference. I'm getting plenty of airflow today.

I've read posts from guys who talk about their MES breaking down or needing a 2nd or 3rd controller. I am NOT jinxing myself here, but mine has worked superbly from smoking day one. I recently read that I should be wiping down the door seals to keep them lasting longer so I started doing that after the last smoke. I'll say it again, I can't think of a better electric smoker for the price I paid for it. I purposely chose an electric smoker as opposed to a charcoal one. But if I want a charcoal smoker, I've always got my Weber kettle grill.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

Smokedaddy123 said:


> I find this thread very interesting.
> 
> Smoke Daddy


Hmmm, I wonder why?


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 18, 2013)

So, do we have success?

I'm patiently waiting.......

TJ


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I never use water in the water pan, especially in the MES.  It's so well insulated, that the inside becomes a steam cabinet.
> 
> Too much moisture, and the smoke mixes with the steam, and you get "Black Rain" inside your smoker
> 
> ...


Todd, you're in a boat fishing walleyes???????  I damn will disturb you when you're out on the lake. I'm here at home doing laundry, fella.

Might be a silly question, but should the sand be sterile before pouring it into the water pan? I mean, should I get a bag of sand from Lowes or someplace? We have sandy soil on our property--couldn't I scoop some up to pour into the water pan?


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> So, do we have success?
> 
> I'm patiently waiting.......
> 
> TJ


Still waiting to get the internal brisket temp up to 190 BUT THE AMNPS IS STILL SMOKING, MY FRIEND!!!!!

A question: how does turning the water pan into a heat sink help the smoker temp to increase more quickly? I'm not very versed in science but I thought the job of a heat sink was to absorb heat so that the ambient air around a device would be cooler and thus cool the device. If a sand-filled water pan absorbs heat, how would the internal temp of the smoker heat up more rapidly?

Just saw that the smoke thru the vent has thinned out. Just checked the AMNPS and for the first time since I've been using it--it burned thru the all the pellets! My question now is: since the brisket is covered in foil I no longer have to worry about the AMNPS, right? The foil would keep the smoke away from the meat anyway. I've closed to the top vent to half open and increased the MES therm to 250* because the internal brisket temp has been stuck on 165-167* for about 15 minutes. I also shoved my therm probe a little further into the meat. She's a working!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 18, 2013)

Still crossing my fingers....
Not gonna jinx your smoke

Sand in the water pan acts as a heat sink.

It does not speed warming up the smoker, but helps the smoker recover faster after you open the door.

TJ


----------



## daricksta (Aug 18, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Still crossing my fingers....
> Not gonna jinx your smoke
> 
> Sand in the water pan acts as a heat sink.
> ...


Thanks. 12-15 degrees away from brisket perfection. After I take it out of the smoker and it's done resting and I've taken it out of the foil I'll take a photo and post it along with the photo showing where I placed the brisket and the AMNPS.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

Rick, If you're going to put sand in your water pan, make it sterile play sand.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Aug 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Rick, If you're going to put sand in your water pan, make it sterile play sand.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear. My wife owns a home daycare business that she runs out of our house so she will have a source for the sand. We've already had to purchase pea gravel for the swing set area.


----------



## exromenyer (Aug 19, 2013)

travisb said:


> Thought I had it. Thought I had it figured out. I was wrong.
> 
> After a few successful smokes with oak pellets, I can't get it right again.
> 
> ...


I have a few suggestions since this works for me... I had the similar problem that you are encountering and I'm experiencing great results now..... I took a piece of ceramic tile and wrapped it in heavy duty tin foil.  This gets the bottom off the floor even though it has a welded X at the bottom.   I put it under the water pan in your last picture.  I also REMOVED the water pan, it was a PITA and I have YET to have a piece of dry meat.  I do not use water when I smoke meat.   I also meaursed the distance of the chip loader cylindrical part to the right of your pick and pulled it out 2 inches and worked it back in until about 1 1/4 inches for the draft......  Get rid of the tin foil and buy a aluminum pan to catch your drippings that is wider and longer than your meat.  You can get 2 for a $1 at the Dollar Tree/Dollar Store whatever.... Drippings were putting my AMNPS out on me.  Lastly I noticed A LOT of the pellets in your picture are very long.... Break them in half making them smaller, put them in a bowl and nuke them EVERY single solitary time you are ready to do a smoke.  Moisture gets in them and they won't burn if you do not.  I also agree with someone elses post, they are not cherry red enough.... They need to look like you could melt steel.  Please PM me if I can be of any other help.......


----------



## daricksta (Aug 19, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Still crossing my fingers....
> Not gonna jinx your smoke
> 
> Sand in the water pan acts as a heat sink.
> ...


The brisket smoking was a raging success, in my opinion. The AMNPS performed flawlessly using hickory and oak pellets I purchased from Todd.  When it comes to smoking know-how and help, Todd and Bear are the MAN, or MEN, as it were. Here's the link: Here's the link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...et-ala-todd-johnson-and-bearcarver-with-qview


----------



## daricksta (Aug 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you got it going pretty good. I don't think we mentioned---Don't tent it too close & smother it.
> 
> I usually foil a Brisket at 165*--170*, but a small flat may stay more moist if you foil it at 160*.
> 
> Bear


The brisket smoking was a raging success, in my opinion. The AMNPS performed flawlessly using hickory and oak pellets I purchased from Todd.  When it comes to smoking know-how and help, Todd and Bear are the MAN, or MEN, as it were. Here's the link: Here's the link:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...et-ala-todd-johnson-and-bearcarver-with-qview


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> The brisket smoking was a raging success, in my opinion. The AMNPS performed flawlessly using hickory and oak pellets I purchased from Todd.  When it comes to smoking know-how and help, Todd and Bear are the MAN, or MEN, as it were. Here's the link: Here's the link:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...et-ala-todd-johnson-and-bearcarver-with-qview


That's Great !!!

Thank You for the kind words!!

One thing I forgot to mention-----When you put the play sand in your water pan, cover it or you'll have a mess real quick.

Bear


----------



## henned up (Aug 19, 2013)

I had the same problem at the beginning and what worked for me is better air flow. I need the damper wide open and the burning pellets within a few inches of the damper. The only other thing I see different than the way that seems to work best for me is in your second picture down, the tray doesn't appear filled to the top. So maybe that little void is causing you problem?


----------



## nsolo (Aug 19, 2013)

putcz said:


> I have read all three pages of suggestions and what I cannot understand why more of you MES owners don't use their cold smoke attachment. I have had mine ever since they came out with it with no problems at all. Fill it with chips and press a button, sit back, smoke and have a beer.


Can you provide a link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## overground (Aug 20, 2013)

nsolo said:


> Can you provide a link? Thanks in advance.


http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.php/accessories/electric-cold-smoker.html


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys,

I previously posted how to use the AMNPS 5x8 in the New 2nd Gen MES. Since there is limited air flow thru the New 2nd Gen MES when compared to the previous model, the AMNPS 5x8 will not perform well on the floor of the New model.

The AMNPS 5x8 has to sit on top the hole where the water pan normally sits and cannot sit on the floor

Pull the chip loader out 2" for added air flow

Exhaust is 100% open

No Water in The Water Pan

Placement in the New 2nd Gen MES

Notice (2) 8x8 Disposable Aluminum Pans













DSCF5536.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






Producing nice TBS













DSCF5779.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013






I added a 4" Elbow to the exhaust

Why?

Because a chimney helps the unit draft













DSCF5758.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## allen (Aug 20, 2013)

I have the 800 watt MES 40 and the 5x8 AMNPS and I take the chip loader out and put the AMNPS on the bottom rack and had no problems yet.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 20, 2013)

Most issues are in the new 2nd Gen Masterbuilt Smokers

There is an air flow issue in the new model, and not much I can do about it

The New model just does not draft as well as the previous models.  I attribute this to the side exhaust vent that is positioned about 4" lower than the top of the smoker.  Heat and smoke must build up along the top, before it can spill out the side exhaust.  If the hot air and smoke cannot exhaust, then fresh air cannot be brought into the smoker.  I'm totally baffled as to why the engineers at Masterbuilt thought the lowered side exhaust was a good idea.  If the unit had a convection fan, then the lowered exhaust may make more sense, but it does not.  If the exhaust on your New 2nd Gen MES is pointed towards the wind, it will actually "Back Draft" thru the chip loader.

TJ


----------



## pstefl (Aug 20, 2013)

How did you attach the elbow?  Did you remove the existing vent to add the elbow?  If so, how did you get it out?  Mine appears to be attached with rivets


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 20, 2013)

Read thru the entire thread and determined my ma-in-law has the Gen1 model.  So, I just placed an order for 2 AMNPS packages!  One for me and the other for the ma-in-law.  Can't wait to not put chips in every freakin' second!


----------



## geerock (Aug 20, 2013)

pstefl said:


> How did you attach the elbow?  Did you remove the existing vent to add the elbow?  If so, how did you get it out?  Mine appears to be attached with rivets


The stock exhaust vent comes right out and the adjustable elbow fits exactly into the hole.  The elbow will go into the smoker wall a few inches.  I just used some tin snips and cut he elbow directly back to the smoker wall from the inside to make a few tabs.  Bend the tabs back onto the smoker wall and zip screwed it to the smoker.  I also put an adjustable butterfly damper in the elbow for a bit of exhaust control.  Works great.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 20, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!
> 
> Thank You for the kind words!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, Bear, because you know what? I probably wouldn't have thought of covering it. I kept picturing it just sand in an uncovered pan. Also you jogged my memory--gotta ask the wife about where to buy the sand locally in small quantities. I don't want to buy a 10 lb just for the water pan in a smoker I use about 5 times a year (this IS Washington state, after all).


----------



## gitnby (Aug 21, 2013)

Have the MES 30 1st Gen and I have used the AMNPS with great success by pulling the chip tray out just enough that I can see the bottom of tray, wide open with top vent and pull the chip loader out about 2 " or so.

Did a small turkey that I smoked for 6 hours, turned off the MES, but forgot to take the AMNPS out. 2 hours later, after dinner, I noticed the smoke was still coming out of the top vent. The smell was so good coming out of the vent that I left it in there while we sat on the deck for 2 more hours!

My new aromatherapy!

BTW, when I did a brisket, I used the water pan filled with sand and gravel, covered it with foil, and put it in the slot made for it under bottom rack.

For some reason, the AMNPS didn't perform as well? After a half hour, I took the water pan out and the AMNPS worked like a charm?

Anyone have the same issue? I assume it was an airflow problem caused by the placement of the water pan?

Luckily, the temp held just fine without a heat sink since I only opened the door twice during the whole 10 hour smoke. Once to foil it and once because, well, you know, I just had to!

Another observation:

When I set MES to 200-210, the Maverick 732 reading only varies about 10 degrees from what MES shows for chamber temp.

However, when I crank it up to 220 or above, the Maverick reading varies as much as 50 degrees?

Had it at 275 (max) for some wings and the Maverick was reading 331!

And this was one a cool day <75 degrees.


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 21, 2013)

GITNBY said:


> Have the MES 30 1st Gen and I have used the AMNPS with great success by pulling the chip tray out just enough that I can see the bottom of tray, wide open with top vent and pull the chip loader out about 2 " or so.
> 
> Did a small turkey that I smoked for 6 hours, turned off the MES, but forgot to take the AMNPS out. 2 hours later, after dinner, I noticed the smoke was still coming out of the top vent. The smell was so good coming out of the vent that I left it in there while we sat on the deck for 2 more hours!
> 
> ...


----------



## tamathumper (Aug 22, 2013)

I had the same temperature last weekend - MES set on 225 for ribs, and Maverick read 331 for quite a while.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 22, 2013)

overground said:


> http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.php/accessories/electric-cold-smoker.html


This must be a new product and they slapped a page together for it. I logged onto the page but it is stuck on "loading". But the thing still costs $70. The AMNPS works great when things are set up correctly in the MES 30 Gen1 and I like the price better.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah.  That link just gives me a "Fatal Error" message here.  But I'd like to see the gadget :)

Phoned in.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 23, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Guys,
> 
> I previously posted how to use the AMNPS 5x8 in the New 2nd Gen MES. Since there is limited air flow thru the New 2nd Gen MES when compared to the previous model, the AMNPS 5x8 will not perform well on the floor of the New model.
> 
> ...


Is that thin metal shelf part of the MES Gen2 design? Looking at these pics, I'm glad I bought the Gen1 model.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 23, 2013)

Sigmo said:


> Yeah. That link just gives me a "Fatal Error" message here. But I'd like to see the gadget :)
> 
> Phoned in.


I'd like to see the gadget too just out of curiosity but the AMNPS is working fine for me.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 23, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Most issues are in the new 2nd Gen Masterbuilt Smokers
> 
> There is an air flow issue in the new model, and not much I can do about it
> 
> ...


Wonder how many of those Masterbuilt engineers previously worked at Microsoft? The Gates guys certainly knew how to take a good thing and make it badder...


----------



## overground (Aug 23, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> This must be a new product and they slapped a page together for it. I logged onto the page but it is stuck on "loading". But the thing still costs $70. The AMNPS works great when things are set up correctly in the MES 30 Gen1 and I like the price better.





Sigmo said:


> Yeah. That link just gives me a "Fatal Error" message here. But I'd like to see the gadget :)
> 
> Phoned in.





daRicksta said:


> I'd like to see the gadget too just out of curiosity but the AMNPS is working fine for me.


Hmm...just tried & works fine for me. Chrome browser.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 24, 2013)

overground said:


> Hmm...just tried & works fine for me. Chrome browser.


I just tried it from my work computer, and it worked this time!  I even got to download the PDF version of the manual for it.  Looks interesting!

But I'm pretty spoiled by the AMNPS at this point, and since I've got the airflow bugs worked out for my gen 1 MES, it's just too easy.  It really burns for a nice, long time.

Still, it's interesting to see another take on a smoke generator.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 24, 2013)

SM0KIN said:


> I have had great success with my design..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I already commented on this, or not, but that's a thing of beauty!!  :)


----------



## drayspencer (Aug 25, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Guys,
> 
> I previously posted how to use the AMNPS 5x8 in the New 2nd Gen MES. Since there is limited air flow thru the New 2nd Gen MES when compared to the previous model, the AMNPS 5x8 will not perform well on the floor of the New model.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all you guyz, especially Mr. Johnson and everyones friend, Bear! Glad I read and read and read here in the forums. There is so much info to filter through. One of the best quotes that I have seen in any of these forums is " By trial and error you will eventually come up with a method that is successful for you". But I have to thank you and Bear and all the other pros here on SMF for my most recent 2 success's. Here are a few of the last qviews for the family reunion rib smoke. I got phone calls the next day asking how we did the ribs so tender and tasty. I advised the family that the methods used will be in my next book, buy it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I stopped at the home improvement store and for $3.59 got this 3" adjustable elbow vent and did it make a difference in air-flow.

.













IMG_20130823_141418.jpg



__ drayspencer
__ Aug 25, 2013






It's on now!













IMG_20130823_143632.jpg



__ drayspencer
__ Aug 25, 2013






I started with the 2 8x8 pans...no water in the smoker. The chip loader and tray were out 2". Will try with them both in place next time.













IMG_20130823_143716.jpg



__ drayspencer
__ Aug 25, 2013






I later switched to the foil tent and BAM smoke was everywhere, but I think it was the better air-flow that made the most of the AMNPS.













IMG_20130823_211442.jpg



__ drayspencer
__ Aug 25, 2013






This was the final result though I never had a chance to put the racks back on for the 3-2-1 method. Next time I will attempt 2-2-1.













IMG_20130824_191224.jpg



__ drayspencer
__ Aug 25, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks Great !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd be on that with a vengeance!!

Bear


----------



## drayspencer (Aug 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear. Now I can try some of the other recipes that I have seen floating around. I really enjoy smoking now!


----------



## daricksta (Aug 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!
> 
> Thank You for the kind words!!
> 
> ...


As it turns out the minimum purchase was a 50-lb. bag but that's OK. My wife runs her home daycare out of our house and we have a dirt pit in the backyard which will make a superb repository for play sand. I'm going to put about 10 lbs. worth aside for me and she gets the remainder but a 2nd 50-lb. bag. Cannot wait to use the AMNPS again.  I've got a recipe for pulled beef made from a boneless chuck roast which I believe I might try. That would make for some fabulous smoky beef enchiladas.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 26, 2013)

MDGRECO191 said:


> Read thru the entire thread and determined my ma-in-law has the Gen1 model.  So, I just placed an order for 2 AMNPS packages!  One for me and the other for the ma-in-law.  Can't wait to not put chips in every freakin' second!


You have no idea how much easier Todd made smoking--hot or cold--with the AMNPS. You fill it up, ignite the wood pellets, and once you've got it smoking well and placed it inside the smoker, that's it. No more loading wood chips every 20-30 minutes over 4-8 hours.  I had some issues during one period with the AMNPS going out but suggestions from Todd and Bear solved the problem. The last time I used it the AMNPS went out because I underestimated the amount of wood pellets I needed. But it turned out OK because the all wood pellets were burnt up at the same time I needed to wrap my brisket in foil anyway for the rest of the smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2013)

DraySpencer said:


> Thanks to all you guyz, especially Mr. Johnson and everyones friend, Bear! Glad I read and read and read here in the forums. There is so much info to filter through. One of the best quotes that I have seen in any of these forums is " By trial and error you will eventually come up with a method that is successful for you". But I have to thank you and Bear and all the other pros here on SMF for my most recent 2 success's. Here are a few of the last qviews for the family reunion rib smoke. I got phone calls the next day asking how we did the ribs so tender and tasty. I advised the family that the methods used will be in my next book, buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!

You can tell the pellets were a complete burn, but the grey color of the ash left behind

If it's not a complete burn, the pellets will actually be black, like charcoal

TJ


----------



## drayspencer (Aug 26, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> You can tell the pellets were a complete burn, but the grey color of the ash left behind
> 
> ...


A-MAZE-N


----------



## joseph maiers (Aug 26, 2013)

The problem might be that the fuel isn't deep enough for the lit pieces to carry on to the next ones - I had that trouble a couple times but now I really pack the items in and haven't had any problems since. The top vent needs to be opened enough to allow the smoke to move over the product and out - don't want any creosote building on there.

Good Luck


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2013)

Joseph Maiers said:


> The problem might be that the fuel isn't deep enough for the lit pieces to carry on to the next ones - I had that trouble a couple times but now I really pack the items in and haven't had any problems since. The top vent needs to be opened enough to allow the smoke to move over the product and out - don't want any creosote building on there.
> 
> Good Luck


That's a very good point

For a while, pellets could range from 3/8" to 1"+ in the same batch

I now seem to be getting more consistent 3/8" - 3/4" pellets

Try breaking the larger pellets into smaller 3/8"-3/4" pellets, and I bet it will help

Todd


----------



## daricksta (Aug 26, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> You can tell the pellets were a complete burn, but the grey color of the ash left behind
> 
> ...


I never knew black meant it wasn't a complete burn. But now I realize I did get a complete burn last time because all that was left was grey ash.


----------



## tomzo (May 20, 2014)

I am thinking of using a computer fan on my mailbox mod on an MES 30.   How many CFM do you think that fan is giving you?   Are you using a transformer down to 12VDC for the fan?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## pstefl (May 21, 2014)

I added a "tee" to the top of the adjustable elbow vent.  It stopped the downdrafts I would get sometimes.


----------



## gitnby (May 21, 2014)

I have 2 identical MES 30"s (one at home, one at the lake house)

Put the mailbox mod with AMNPS on both and have had no problems with airflow on cold smokes or hot smokes.

I took hole saw and drilled a 3/4" hole in front door of mailbox, and I put the AMNPS about 2/3 of the way back into the box after it gets going.

I removed the chip tray entirely and on hot smokes, I preheat the MES before loading the AMNPS in mailbox.

I found that, particularly on cold smokes, if you quickly open and close the MES door a couple of times after you put AMNPS in, it gets the airflow moving enough to make it work just fine!













get-attachment_zps2557e179.jpg



__ gitnby
__ May 21, 2014


----------



## phillip p smith (May 22, 2014)

I put my pellets  in the amnps and take it to the kitchen stove. Turn the burner up high [gas stove] and run the amnps slowly back and forth over the flames until I see a little wisp as the pellets dry out. Then I hold the end with the hole over the flame until I get a good cherry going. Let it burn a little, blow it out and "voilà", consistent smoke!!  I have also set mine up with the mail box mod.  That works!! I do not have to worry about the humidity in the smoker or drippings contaminating the pellets!!  Try it!  You will like it!


----------



## shimsham (May 26, 2014)

I had problems keeping my AMNPS lit on my first smoke with my new Gen 2 MES 40 on  Friday. After reading this entire thread (and many others) I made the following changes:

Removed the water tray 
Put the  AMNPS over the resulting hole 
Tented AMNPS with foil
Put AMNPS and pellets in during preheat period 
Pulled chip tray out 2"

The result had been perfect TBS on today's spare ribs. 

Thanks to the SMF community for all the help.


----------



## brycraft (May 27, 2014)

I would strongly suggest getting a metal mailbox and 3" metal ducting with flexible elbows. The duct fits the opening where the chip tray is located. You light the AMNPS Pellets and put the tray in the mailbox, all the smoke will flow right into the smoker. I have the same electric smoker and this works perfect. What is also nice if you want to smoke cheese you never have to worry about the heat from the pellets meting the cheese. I never have an issue of the pellets not staying lit. I use oak, cherry, apple, maple, hickory and never have an issue.. Mailbox and ducting about $20-$25...













IMG_0789.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 9, 2014


















IMG_0831.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0830.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0829.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

Yup - mailbox mod is the way to go!


----------



## smoking b (May 28, 2014)

lizziejoy said:


> Have you checked out Smoke Daddy's Cold Smoke Generators?  You can use any kind of wood in,  I love using it to cold smoke my steaks before grilling.  There is no other way to eat steak in my opinion.


The AMNPS is more popular because it smokes way longer & is a lot cheaper...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> The AMNPS is more popular because it smokes way longer & is a lot cheaper...


Yup what Jeremy said----And doesn't need any cleaning, and provides perfect even smoke for those 11 hours that you aren't touching it.

Bear


----------



## allen9980 (Jun 29, 2015)

Boardpuller,

  I have a friend to recently purchased a 12" AMZNTS because his Traeger smoker just wouldn't give him the smoke flavor that he wanted. He tried it  but it wouldn't stay lit. He followed all the directions,used A-MAZE_N pellets, let it burn for 10 minutes before putting it in the Traeger, etc but it wouldn't stay lit. I borrowed it to try in my MES 30. I had the same problem. I didn't remove the chip tray or the chip loader, and the vent was wide open. I wound up putting the chips in also. Both my friend and I like the SMOKE flavor. By the way I live in Colorado Springs also.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2015)

Allen9980 said:


> Boardpuller,
> 
> I have a friend to recently purchased a 12" AMZNTS because his Traeger smoker just wouldn't give him the smoke flavor that he wanted. He tried it  but it wouldn't stay lit. He followed all the directions,used A-MAZE_N pellets, let it burn for 10 minutes before putting it in the Traeger, etc but it wouldn't stay lit. I borrowed it to try in my MES 30. I had the same problem. I didn't remove the chip tray or the chip loader, and the vent was wide open. I wound up putting the chips in also. Both my friend and I like the SMOKE flavor. By the way I live in Colorado Springs also.  Any suggestions??


If I were you, I'd PM Todd "TJohnson".

He knows what to do with all smokers. You're at a High Altitude, but the Tube is usually good at High Altitudes.

PM him & tell him the problem He'll take care of you.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 29, 2015)

Allen9980 said:


> Boardpuller,
> 
> I have a friend to recently purchased a 12" AMZNTS because his Traeger smoker just wouldn't give him the smoke flavor that he wanted. He tried it  but it wouldn't stay lit. He followed all the directions,used A-MAZE_N pellets, let it burn for 10 minutes before putting it in the Traeger, etc but it wouldn't stay lit. I borrowed it to try in my MES 30. I had the same problem. I didn't remove the chip tray or the chip loader, and the vent was wide open. I wound up putting the chips in also. Both my friend and I like the SMOKE flavor. By the way I live in Colorado Springs also.  Any suggestions??


Do you know which generation MES 30 you have? I have the Gen 1 and the AMNPS performs just like it was designed to. I haven't used wood chips in years. I usually get up to 9-11 hours of smoke with a fully-filled tray. I don't know anything about the tube smoker. Bear's right: PM Todd for suggestions and solutions for both smokers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Do you know which generation MES 30 you have? I have the Gen 1 and the AMNPS performs just like it was designed to. I haven't used wood chips in years. I usually get up to 9-11 hours of smoke with a fully-filled tray. I don't know anything about the tube smoker. Bear's right: PM Todd for suggestions and solutions for both smokers.


I believe he's at 6,000'.

I wouldn't work to good up there either.

However Todd can help him----He's Magical !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## thatcho (Jun 29, 2015)

I am in Pueblo Allen9980. Definitely PM Todd. In the meantime what type of pellets is he using? Try drying in mocrowave for 30 seconds or so to dry out the pellets a little more. I would definitely try opening up for more oxygen flow.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 29, 2015)

I may be wrong in saying this, but I keep thinking that Todd told me the AMNPS was designed for the Gen 1 smoker, thus the reason it works better in those Smokers. It appears that the Generation 2 smokers need some alterations to make it work well in those smokers too .... and at the moment, my new 40" Bluetooth needs some alterations to get the AMNPS to be successful in it also.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I believe he's at 6,000'.
> 
> I wouldn't work to good up there either.
> 
> ...


Indeed Todd is. He made me into a respectable backyard smoker. I've got to remember that when guys are smoking at those high altitudes to stay away from giving advice since I'm a lowly flatlander.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 29, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I may be wrong in saying this, but I keep thinking that Todd told me the AMNPS was designed for the Gen 1 smoker, thus the reason it works better in those Smokers. It appears that the Generation 2 smokers need some alterations to make it work well in those smokers too .... and at the moment, my new 40" Bluetooth needs some alterations to get the AMNPS to be successful in it also.


You're right. Todd based it on the MES 30 and MES 40 Gen 1 smokers. Bear was at ground zero assisting Todd with the R&D. Bear made some suggestions that Todd used in the final design. I consider Bear _the_ authority on Todd's various smokers and on MES smokers up to the 2.5 models.


----------



## mummel (Jun 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The most important thing is getting it lit properly before you put it in. You must have a nice big cigar-like cherry in the bottom of the lit row. Letting it burn by itself won't do that. You must blow on it in the direction of the unburned pellets, driving the cherry deep into the bottom of the row.
> 
> Below is a link of how ScooterMagoo lights his, and if you don't have a heat gun, read my instructions, right below his.
> 
> ...


Use a hairdryer!  Instant cherry.


----------



## allen9980 (Jul 1, 2015)

Based on all the descriptions I've seen posted I have a Gen 1 MES. I'll take all your recommendations into account and let you all know what happens. Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw in that link that jrod62 uses Weber lighter cubes. I never thought about trying that, but will next time, as I have 2 boxes of those cubes since I quit using my charcoal grill after buying my first MES a bit over 2 years ago. Right now I am using the Fire Starter Gel sold by Todd.


----------



## bard4fun (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a new MES Gen 2.5 Bluetooth and this last weekend I was finally able to use my new 5 X 8 AMNPS .

I used a propane torch for about a minute and the followed up with a cheap Wagner heat gun to light my Hickory pellets. Wow, it couldn't have been easier.

I smoked a trimmed pork picnic. The 5 X 8 AMNPS smoked perfectly for 12 hours. It was so great not to have to babysit the smoker.

I put regular yellow mustard and Atkins BBQ rub on it  overnight with an additional generous sprinkling just before I put it in the MES.

 I had never smoked a pork picnic or butt and was so glad that I could refer to the forum for advice .I pulled out the chip loader on the side of the smokehouse 1 to 2 inches and the same for the ash catcher,as recommended and no water pan.

It looked like a lump of charcoal and because I had never done one I was worried but, let it rest in tightly wrap foil for 30 to 40 minutes, then with two large forks started pulling the moist perfect meat. Great taste no waste. 

Thanks everyone, It makes it so nice to learn form the experience of others.


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

bard4fun said:


> I have a new MES Gen 2.5 Bluetooth and this last weekend I was finally able to use my new 5 X 8 AMNPS .
> 
> I used a propane torch for about a minute and the followed up with a cheap Wagner heat gun to light my Hickory pellets. Wow, it couldn't have been easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2015)

bard4fun said:


> I have a new MES Gen 2.5 Bluetooth and this last weekend I was finally able to use my new 5 X 8 AMNPS .
> 
> I used a propane torch for about a minute and the followed up with a cheap Wagner heat gun to light my Hickory pellets. Wow, it couldn't have been easier.
> 
> ...


That's Great, Bard!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love it when a plan comes together!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jul 1, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I saw in that link that jrod62 uses Weber lighter cubes. I never thought about trying that, but will next time, as I have 2 boxes of those cubes since I quit using my charcoal grill after buying my first MES a bit over 2 years ago. Right now I am using the Fire Starter Gel sold by Todd.


You quit your grill? Why can't you use both? I do. I use those Weber paraffin cubes to light my charcoal briquettes in my chimney starter. I made beer can chicken on my Weber grill this past week and made two smoker packets filled with hickory and apple wood chips out of foil and plopped them on top of the briquettes. After they were used up I just tossed wood chips onto the coals. It turned out great. Having both a charcoal grill and an electric smoker gives you twice as many ways to turn out backyard cookin' food goodness!


----------



## daricksta (Jul 1, 2015)

bard4fun said:


> I have a new MES Gen 2.5 Bluetooth and this last weekend I was finally able to use my new 5 X 8 AMNPS .
> 
> I used a propane torch for about a minute and the followed up with a cheap Wagner heat gun to light my Hickory pellets. Wow, it couldn't have been easier.
> 
> ...


It's great when everything works out. I also have the 5x8 AMNPS and won't use anything else for a smoke source with my MES 30.


----------



## polefalc (Jul 1, 2015)

I feel your pain but my experience is the opposite.  I have a 30" MES - the second model.  I'm using a 12" AMNPS.  I've used the ANMPS three times already.  Only once did it not work but that was my fault.  I did the initial burn for only 20 seconds or so and although the pellets were burning when I blew the flame out, it didn't stay lit. But then I relit it for a full 45 seconds and it worked OK. 

What I do:

I've removed the water tray and the chip tray completely.  I've pulled out the chip loader about 1 ½  to 2 ".  I fully open the air vent.  I put in the pellets (I use Todd's pellets) - I've had success with a full tube and half a tube.  For half a tube, I have the AMNPS standing up, fill it up half way and then put it horizontally and shake the tube until the pellets are evenly distributed and then just push the pellets back until they are about an inch from the opening.  

I put the AMNPS in the MES on the metal plate the connects to the water tray.  I light it and keep the propane flame on the pellets while I count to 45.  I leave the MES door open.  I then set a timer and come back in 10 minutes and blow out the flame.  I then close the MES door and set the temp.  I come back in about 10 or 15 minutes to see if it is smoking.  Once the MES hits the right temp, I put in whatever I'm smoking and that is that.

I used a full tube the first time and it lasted at least 7 hours.  I smoked some rib eyes with hickory pellets and wanted to find out how long a full tube would last.  The rib eyes only took a few hours to smoke.  I tried to choke the ANMPS by closing the vent, door, and chip adding tube and it still kept on going.  The AMNPS produces a lot of smoke, especially compared to the chips I had been using.

I then tried the smoked almond recipe in the AMNPS booklet with half a tube and applewood pellets.  This was the time it initially failed but when I relit it, I had no problems.

My wife loved the smoked almonds and my in-laws wanted some, so my wife and I decided to try a mix of pellets:  cherry, apple, pecan, and maple.  I filled half a tube and smoked almonds, pecans, and walnuts.  They came out great.

I wish I could be of more help but I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.  My AMNPS works great.  When the pellets burn out all that is left is a fine ash.  It puts out a lot of smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2015)

PoleFalc said:


> I feel your pain but my experience is the opposite.  I have a 30" MES - the second model.  I'm using a 12" AMNPS.  I've used the ANMPS three times already.  Only once did it not work but that was my fault.  I did the initial burn for only 20 seconds or so and although the pellets were burning when I blew the flame out, it didn't stay lit. But then I relit it for a full 45 seconds and it worked OK.
> 
> What I do:
> 
> ...


You're talking about the Tube Smoker.

That's easy---The people who have trouble keeping theirs smoking are the ones with the AMNPS----That's a 5 X 8 tray, not a tube.

The Tube is what people who live at a high altitude have to go to, because they can't use the AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jul 1, 2015)

PoleFalc said:


> I feel your pain but my experience is the opposite.  I have a 30" MES - the second model.  I'm using a 12" AMNPS.  I've used the ANMPS three times already.  Only once did it not work but that was my fault.  I did the initial burn for only 20 seconds or so and although the pellets were burning when I blew the flame out, it didn't stay lit. But then I relit it for a full 45 seconds and it worked OK.
> 
> What I do:
> 
> ...


I think a full 12" AMNTS is a lot of smoke but I fill it to cold smoke burgers and brats for a few hours in my grill before finishing them and reverse searing steaks in the MES because it's a short smoke.  A full 12" AMNTS holds a little over 2C of pellets.  I use about 1.3-1.5 cups for cold smoking in my Kamado and hot smoking in the 40" MES GEN 1.  I level them out by shaking the tube side to side as you said.  I don't use the open ended cap on the 12" AMNTS.  I can get more pellets in and it's easier to light and torch from beneath to make sure the bottom has a cherry red coal and ventilation.  I lay it diagonally across the rails on this model so the lit end is over the bottom drip pan opening in the middle back of the smoker.  A lot of air comes through that little opening going to the outside grease trap in the back of the smoker.  Putting a flame from a lighter on the outside opening will suck the flame off the lighter.  It's a good source of air flow on the Gen 1's for the AMNPS and AMNTS.

-Kurt


----------



## mummel (Jul 1, 2015)

I still need to perfect my AMPS. It's genius, but I have had it go out a bunch of times in the beginning. I think I need to let it burn longer before putting it in.


----------



## thesyko (Jul 1, 2015)

Harbor Freight has the heat gun for $8.99 with coupon thru July - gonna be trying this method July 3rd when I start the butts & brisket


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

mummel said:


> I still need to perfect my AMPS. It's genius, but I have had it go out a bunch of times in the beginning. I think I need to let it burn longer before putting it in.


Don't feel bad I've had mine go out before too even though I followed the instructions. Stuff happens I guess. There are variables and you'll have to play with equipment involved while taking those variables into consideration.


----------



## mummel (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it mostly has to do with hot hot the pellets are. When my smoker is going, I have less probs.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You quit your grill? Why can't you use both? I do. I use those Weber paraffin cubes to light my charcoal briquettes in my chimney starter. I made beer can chicken on my Weber grill this past week and made two smoker packets filled with hickory and apple wood chips out of foil and plopped them on top of the briquettes. After they were used up I just tossed wood chips onto the coals. It turned out great. Having both a charcoal grill and an electric smoker gives you twice as many ways to turn out backyard cookin' food goodness!


Rick, I haven't had a need for my grill since getting my first MES and now second one. I do everything in the MES that I did on the grill and more. Have even done  hamburgers in the MES although I prefer the grill for hanburgers.  The MES turns out better steaks than the grill, but then again, it is probably "the cook" (me) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  doesn't do a good job on the grill with them. The last time my grill was used, was 2 years ago when one of my 4 Sons was here from NYand he grilled hamburgers on it. 

When I do use the grill, I use newspapers in the bottom ot the Weber Chimney as it was designed for, to start the charcoal. When I used to smoke ribs, pork loins and such things on my Hasty Bake Grill, I used wood chunk charcoal and used those Weber paraffin cubes to start the wood chunk charcoal. I toss Mesquite Wood Chips on the charcoal briquettes when grilling hamburgers, but as said, it has been 2 years. I may use it next week though as another of my Sons and his wife are here from China where they teach school over there.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 2, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I haven't had a need for my grill since getting my first MES and now second one. I do everything in the MES that I did on the grill and more. Have even done  hamburgers in the MES although I prefer the grill for hanburgers.  The MES turns out better steaks than the grill, but then again, it is probably "the cook" (me)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You BETTER give yourself credit as the cook, Brick!

I've never smoked burgers. For Father's Day I smoked some boneless ribeye steaks and they were awesome definitely thanks to me, the cook.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used hickory pellets. But last night I grilled boneless chuck eye steaks (ever tried a chuck eye? They're called "the poor man's ribeye" for a reason--just incredibly tasty and tender when grilled.) over charcoal without wood chips. Among the best steak I've ever grilled. What's funny is that I checked the IT of the largest steak with my CDN thermocouple therm and it read 164° so I thought I blew it. But when I cut open the steak it was medium rare which is what I had wanted. Not sure why that happened but it isn't the first time.

My favorite part of grilling is the smell when the charcoal briquettes are firing up inside the chimney starter. I used to use newspaper but hated how the ashed settled over the meat. With the paraffin cubes I don't have that and all I need is one cube. I love using my grill because the food cooks and tastes differently from the smoker. And besides, I just like flipping steaks and burgers on the grill while standing beside it, and turning corn on the cob over and over to get a good char on the husks. I was grilling long before I bought a smoker and in many ways I find it more fun to use my Weber kettle grill. The goal this year is for the wife and I to combine on finally successfully grilling a pizza on a pizza stone over charcoal and wood chips. She makes the pizza from scratch and I grill it. The grilling part has been the downfall--so far.

Was your son born and raised in NY? My dad was and he sure knew his way around what we used to call a BBQ but now call a grill. But I'm from California so I don't know if my grilling skill is West Coast born or from my NY DNA.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You BETTER give yourself credit as the cook, Brick!
> 
> I've never smoked burgers. For Father's Day I smoked some boneless ribeye steaks and they were awesome definitely thanks to me, the cook.
> 
> ...


That Son was born at Ellsworth, KS. In fact 3 boys and our daughter were born there. Our 5th child (a Son) was born at El Reno, OK

We do NY Strip Steaks in the MES with Mesquite Chips for the smoke. Next time it will be with Mesquite Pellets.

My wife likes Ribeyes, but I don't as I dislike fat and by the time I cut the fat away, there isn't that much steak left ... lol ... so I don't do Ribeyes.


----------



## lizardman (Jul 2, 2015)

travisb said:


> I'm still having problems. I really think that it is lit sufficiently. I light and relight it a few times before I even put it in. Then I blow and blow on the pellets. Eventually it is hard to get the flame to go out. I've been working on it tonight and I've tried it with the chip tray/loader out partially, chip loader out completely, chip tray out completely, and it won't stay lit. not sure what i'm doing wrong


I had the same problem Travis...so...a few suggestions...

Try lighting the AMNPS *out* of the MES just to make sure it's not the chips. Also, I totally removed the damper and put a 3" 90 degree aluminum exhaust elbow in it's place (pointed upwards), I then moved the AMNPS to the *top* rack, worked much better there...I pull out the factory chip loader out about 3"  in *dump* position from my MES 30, getting much better draft now...


----------



## smokerudrink (Jul 2, 2015)

I think the AMNPS going out has nothing to do with the way you light it. I have torched the living hell out of it only to see it go out a short time later. It all has to do with ventilation keeping it going. The last two butts I smoked were done at night and I did not want it to go out in the middle of the night so I removed the drip tray and catch basin altogether and placed the AMNPS right over the heating unit on the bottom rack so as to get the updraft from the heat. Worked great. I did leave the butts in foil trays so no dripping. This also works to keep in moisture. I still had great bark and all was good.


----------



## mummel (Jul 2, 2015)

I cant seem to get mine lit properly at the start.  But once the smoker has been on for say 1.5 hours, then I have no problems.  What would cause this?

_Also, I had issues starting up my AMPS again.  This is actually becoming a problem.  Luckily my wife went downstairs about 45min after I put in the AMPS and saw there was no smoke.  I had to restart it.  It think its failed now 4 out of 6 smokes.  This is a trend.  Once it gets going its fine.  It doesnt go out.  But to get it started is failure at this point.  Last night I didnt want to mess around given that I was going back to bed.  I nuked the pellets for 2min in the micro.  I torched it for 30 seconds.  I let it burn a flame for 10min.  But BAM, it died out, again......._

_I then left it in smoker, quickly opened the door for 10 seconds, torched it again, and it INSTANTLY flamed up.  The pellets were obviously nice and hot.  The flame was so strong I couldnt blow it out.  I had to remove the tray and blow on it really hard to extinguish the flame.  Quickly put it back in, and I could immediately see nice smoke coming out the vent.  I watched it for 30min and went back to bed.  No further issues.  It did not go out from that point onwards._

_So in short, there is nothing I can do about the temp swings for the first 2 hours.  This will be a big disappointment to the "set it and forget it" crowd, one of the main reason we go all MES (and Im not talking about being lazy, just that I cant go back to bed, or leave the house to go to the store etc).  Big bummer.    _

_But, with the AMPS, there are a lot of you guys that are having success and I could really use some help.  I've watched Wade's vid and read up on everything.  I know the basics and what to do.  The key variable here that I cant explain is that why if I light the AMPS in the smoker after 1.5 hours in the smoker does it instantly light up and not go out from that point onwards, yet when I put it in the smoker at the start, it dies out after 30min.  This has happened on all 4 failures.  I cant explain it.  Thoughts?_


----------



## smokerudrink (Jul 2, 2015)

You might have too high of a moisture content in your pellets. I often microwave the amount I will use for 30-45 seconds and let them cool to remove moisture first.


----------



## mummel (Jul 2, 2015)

But they burn in the beginning when starting out and torching them in the AMPS.  I burned them for 10min this AM.  Flame was going, cherry was there, smoke trail was very thin. 

Put them in smoker, AMPS goes out after 30min.  Retorch them in smoker, huge flames, blow out, and it doesnt die again.  WHY?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2015)

mummel said:


> But they burn in the beginning when starting out and torching them in the AMPS.  I burned them for 10min this AM.  Flame was going, cherry was there, smoke trail was very thin.
> 
> Put them in smoker, AMPS goes out after 30min.  Retorch them in smoker, huge flames, blow out, and it doesnt die again.  WHY?


Did you see this??

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah I saw this already, as well as Wade's vid.  I have a Coleman blow-up mattress inflator.  Im going to use it next time.


----------



## mummel (Jul 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Did you see this??
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link
> 
> Bear


Mmm when he blows it out, he has a decent smoke trail.  Mine is much thinner.  MMmmmmmm.  Im going to try a hair dryer or Coleman inflator.  Thanks Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2015)

mummel said:


> Mmm when he blows it out, he has a decent smoke trail.  Mine is much thinner.  MMmmmmmm.  Im going to try a hair dryer or Coleman inflator.  Thanks Bear.


Did you read Post #2 on that thread?/  What I wrote??

I didn't use a heat gun, but it would be easier.

My point being---I said the same thing 2 years ago as I've been telling you now----Nothing has changed---You still have to get it lit properly. Heat gun or no heat gun.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jul 2, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> That Son was born at Ellsworth, KS. In fact 3 boys and our daughter were born there. Our 5th child (a Son) was born at El Reno, OK
> 
> We do NY Strip Steaks in the MES with Mesquite Chips for the smoke. Next time it will be with Mesquite Pellets.
> 
> My wife likes Ribeyes, but I don't as I dislike fat and by the time I cut the fat away, there isn't that much steak left ... lol ... so I don't do Ribeyes.


I get it. My son was made in Las Vegas, NV and born in Santa Rosa, CA.

Fat=flavor, Brick! If you carefully choose your ribeyes there's plenty of meat after you remove the fat but I know what you mean. Chuck eye steaks are the same way.

I think mesquite pellets will work even better than wood chips in the MES. The AMNPS gives constant but not overpowering smoke. I really like mesquite pellets when I'm smoking tri-tip. That's the Santa Maria (CA) style.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I get it. My son was made in Las Vegas, NV and born in Santa Rosa, CA.
> 
> Fat=flavor, Brick! If you carefully choose your ribeyes there's plenty of meat after you remove the fat but I know what you mean. Chuck eye steaks are the same way.
> 
> I think mesquite pellets will work even better than wood chips in the MES. The AMNPS gives constant but not overpowering smoke. I really like mesquite pellets when I'm smoking tri-tip. That's the Santa Maria (CA) style.


Our 5th child (Son) that was born in El Reno, OK was made in Denton, TX ... Other 4 all made and born in Ellsworth, KS ... lol 

I haven't tried the Mesquite Pellets yet, but hope they do work better than wood chips as the Mesquite chips are so powerful that it is easy to over smoke with them if not careful. Ditto on Hickory chips.


----------



## dr k (Jul 2, 2015)

mummel said:


> I still need to perfect my AMPS. It's genius, but I have had it go out a bunch of times in the beginning. I think I need to let it burn longer before putting it in.


Torch the bottom really well under the lighting hole through the perforated stainless steel.  It works well with the AMNTS.

-Kurt


----------



## mori55 (Jul 2, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I haven't had a need for my grill since getting my first MES and now second one. I do everything in the MES that I did on the grill and more. Have even done  hamburgers in the MES although I prefer the grill for hanburgers.  The MES turns out better steaks than the grill, but then again, it is probably "the cook" (me) :icon_rolleyes:  doesn't do a good job on the grill with them. The last time my grill was used, was 2 years ago when one of my 4 Sons was here from NYand he grilled hamburgers on it.
> 
> When I do use the grill, I use newspapers in the bottom ot the Weber Chimney as it was designed for, to start the charcoal. When I used to smoke ribs, pork loins and such things on my Hasty Bake Grill, I used wood chunk charcoal and used those Weber paraffin cubes to start the wood chunk charcoal. I toss Mesquite Wood Chips on the charcoal briquettes when grilling hamburgers, but as said, it has been 2 years. I may use it next week though as another of my Sons and his wife are here from China where they teach school over there.


i just did my first cook in my MES 40bt. I did ribs in in unfoiled with the AMNPS. IT WORKED GREAT ! 
Cooked them for 6hrs. I started the AMNPS a charcoal starter it looks like a doughy brick , just broke a piece off stuck it on the pellets and lit it with the little torch. I let it sit outside the MES for about 15 min and blew on it a couple of times. I put in the smoker on the drip without elevating it. It smoked the whole time. I did open the chip droor. 
   But now I have a steak question , you said you make great steaks in the MES , how do you do it ? 
My neighbor is bringing a whole filet mignon over for me to cook. Would you cook it whole or in steaks ? I'm looking for ideas , Bear gave me one idea but I'm still looking for different ways , I really don't want to screw this up.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 2, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Our 5th child (Son) that was born in El Reno, OK was made in Denton, TX ... Other 4 all made and born in Ellsworth, KS ... lol
> 
> I haven't tried the Mesquite Pellets yet, but hope they do work better than wood chips as the Mesquite chips are so powerful that it is easy to over smoke with them if not careful. Ditto on Hickory chips.


I've used Todd's mesquite and his hickory pellets. As I think you know I have a MES 30 Gen 1. With the AMNPS I get great smoke flavor but as I've said quite a few times it's the right amount of smoke. My experience with wood chips is that it's easy to oversmoke food with them because they in effect burst into heavy smoke when you lay them on top of coals or load them into a smoker, and then they burn out in about 15-20 minutes. Then you have to dump more in with yet another burst of heavy smoke and so on throughout the smoke or the grilling. With the AMNPS you load up the pellets, light them, and then they slowly burn up along the row, turn the corner, and slowly burn down the next row and so on. It's a steady, constant and _controlled_ stream of smoke.

Also from my experience some meats take in smoke better than others. The baby backs I just smoked have a good amount of hickory smoke (which is strong flavor anyway)--almost in your face but not quite. But the beef brisket I smoked over oak a few weeks ago had the smoky flavor beautifully intertwined with the smoke. rub, and BBQ sauce flavors. I smoked a pork shoulder over hickory pellets and again, beautifully intertwined smoke among the other flavors. As I said in other threads I now only use wood chips when grilling in my Weber kettle grill, either throwing them over the coals or inside homemade foil packets.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2015)

mummel said:


> Mmm when he blows it out, he has a decent smoke trail.  Mine is much thinner.  MMmmmmmm.  Im going to try a hair dryer or Coleman inflator.  Thanks Bear.


LOL----Did you read Post #2 on that thread---What I wrote???


Dr K said:


> Torch the bottom really well under the lighting hole through the perforated stainless steel.  It works well with the AMNTS.
> 
> -Kurt


I never tried that, because I never had to, but that sounds like a good idea!!!

Bear


Brickguy221 said:


> Our 5th child (Son) that was born in El Reno, OK was made in Denton, TX ... Other 4 all made and born in Ellsworth, KS ... lol
> 
> I haven't tried the Mesquite Pellets yet, but hope they do work better than wood chips as the Mesquite chips are so powerful that it is easy to over smoke with them if not careful. Ditto on Hickory chips.


LOL---My Son was made in Killeen, Texas, and Born in Quakertown, PA.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jul 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----Did you read Post #2 on that thread---What I wrote???
> 
> I never tried that, because I never had to, but that sounds like a good idea!!!
> 
> ...


Bear--is that legal?


----------



## nothinless (Jul 2, 2015)

Todd,

I want to add the 4-inch elbow to my MAES Gen 2 smoker.  The vent is on the side of the smoker and I'm trying to keep my AMNPS lit.  How did you attach the 4-inch elbow?

Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 2, 2015)

nothinless said:


> Todd,
> 
> I want to add the 4-inch elbow to my MAES Gen 2 smoker.  The vent is on the side of the smoker and I'm trying to keep my AMNPS lit.  How did you attach the 4-inch elbow?
> 
> ...


Have you tried pullimg your chip holder out 2" with dump side down? That will help some.


----------



## nothinless (Jul 2, 2015)

Brickguy221,

Yup, I've tried pulling the chip holder out 2" dump side down and it stays lit for awhile, but never the full smoking time that I need.  Usually have to open the smoker, pull out the AMNPS and relight it multiple times during the cook.  I've taken the chip holder out completely and removed the wood chip tray inside the smoker but I'm really struggling to keep my AMNPS lit and willing to try just about anything to improve the performance.


----------



## mori55 (Jul 2, 2015)

So if you leave it out will it keep burning ?


----------



## nothinless (Jul 2, 2015)

When I remove the chip loader and wood chip tray inside the smoker it stays lit longer but not the entire time.  I'm assuming it has a lot to do with the Gen 2 not having good air flow, but I wanted to make sure it wasn't something I was creating either.


----------



## mori55 (Jul 3, 2015)

But have just left it out of the cooker to see if it'll stay lit ? Just try a row of of pellets and see if they stay lit outside of the cooker. That'll tell you if the smoker is to airtight or if something is wrong with your pellets. Or maybe your lighting technique is wrong.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2015)

mori55 said:


> So if you leave it out will it keep burning ?





nothinless said:


> When I remove the chip loader and wood chip tray inside the smoker it stays lit longer but not the entire time.  I'm assuming it has a lot to do with the Gen 2 not having good air flow, but I wanted to make sure it wasn't something I was creating either.


Mori meant---If you light the AMNPS & leave it out of the smoker will it keep burning?  If so---More than an hour (out of the wind)??

I believe you're at about 1200' Altitude, which could have a little effect, but not much.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2015)

mori55 said:


> But have just left it out of the cooker to see if it'll stay lit ? Just try a row of of pellets and see if they stay lit outside of the cooker. That'll tell you if the smoker is to airtight or if something is wrong with your pellets. Or maybe your lighting technique is wrong.


OOOPS---Didn't see this post before I posted #190.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jul 3, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You BETTER give yourself credit as the cook, Brick!
> 
> I've never smoked burgers. For Father's Day I smoked some boneless ribeye steaks and they were awesome definitely thanks to me, the cook.
> 
> ...


Preheat the stone at least a half hour.  45 min. to an hour is best.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jul 3, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Preheat the stone at least a half hour.  45 min. to an hour is best.
> 
> -Kurt


Really? I hadn't read that but it makes sense. My wife preheats the pizza stone she keeps in the oven about 30 minutes before she places a pizza on it. I'll do the same. I do believe grilled pizza will be on next week's dinner menu. Thanks, Kurt!


----------



## dr k (Jul 3, 2015)

mummel said:


> I cant seem to get mine lit properly at the start.  But once the smoker has been on for say 1.5 hours, then I have no problems.  What would cause this?
> 
> _Also, I had issues starting up my AMPS again.  This is actually becoming a problem.  Luckily my wife went downstairs about 45min after I put in the AMPS and saw there was no smoke.  I had to restart it.  It think its failed now 4 out of 6 smokes.  This is a trend.  Once it gets going its fine.  It doesnt go out.  But to get it started is failure at this point.  Last night I didnt want to mess around given that I was going back to bed.  I nuked the pellets for 2min in the micro.  I torched it for 30 seconds.  I let it burn a flame for 10min.  But BAM, it died out, again......._
> 
> ...


I saw the 40" Gen 2.5 BT at Sam's with the leg kit for $329 today.  I took out the water pan, chip tray, drip pan and grease trap (I couldn't get to the chip loader with other merchandise next to it) to see how it was different than my Gen 1 40".  There seems to be unrestricted air flow from the bottom grease trap hole in the middle of the drip pan with the grease trap in place.  The heating element is wide open (visible) with no metal box surrounding it and the chip tray.  The chip tray is open above the heating element which is visible all around.  The chip tray is closer to the right wall than the gen 1, meaning the air after passing over the chip tray can disperse anywhere.  The gen 1 has three holes in the loader and three holes on the left side of the chip tray housing, shooting air to the middle of the smoker where the AMNPS sits on the rails.  Plus the grease drain in the back center of the dip pan provides a lot of air.  Somehow directing the air from the grease drain towards the AMNPS may be an idea (a 1"X 8" aluminum tunnel  with covered ends but open on the top end under the AMNPS.)  Or getting the AMNPS on the bottom rack above the opening of the water pan on the right or left wall for convection with a tent to keep grease off of it may be an idea.

-Kurt


----------



## nothinless (Jul 3, 2015)

I will try leaving the AMNPS outside and lighting a row of pellets.  I really appreciate all your insight and knowledge!

Altitude shouldn't be an issue in Wisconsin that I'm aware of.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 3, 2015)

I always light my AMNPS and once the fire is going I place the tray on the ground for about 20-30 minutes and I get smoke for at least 11 hours with a full tray. If the AMNPS is burning and smoking outside on the ground, it will continue to do so inside a smoker unless there's a real airflow problem. Some people blame the AMNPS when the actual culprit is the inside of their smoker.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 3, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I always light my AMNPS and once the fire is going I place the tray on the ground for about 20-30 minutes and I get smoke for at least 11 hours with a full tray. If the AMNPS is burning and smoking outside on the ground, it will continue to do so inside a smoker unless there's a real airflow problem. Some people blame the AMNPS when the actual culprit is the inside of their smoker.


I am going to try my 12" Smoker Tube one day next week when my Son & wife are here for the week. Is the Tube any more difficult to light than the 5 x 8 MAZE?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I am going to try my 12" Smoker Tube one day next week when my Son & wife are here for the week. Is the Tube any more difficult to light than the 5 x 8 MAZE?


No the tube is easier to light & keep going.

Only trouble I ever had with the Tube was getting too much smoke, but that's probably because I have better air flow than most, which is one of the reasons my AMNPS works so good.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> No the tube is easier to light & keep going.
> 
> Only trouble I ever had with the Tube was getting too much smoke, but that's probably because I have better air flow than most, which is one of the reasons my AMNPS works so good.
> 
> Bear


I am wanting to use it for Jack Daniels Pellets which I found on my first try with them on my 5 x 8 MAZE that they don't provide as much smoke as the other pellets. This was confirmed by Todd that they don't provide as much smoke because they are made from the charcoal the whiskey is filtered thru and not from the raw chips of the barrels. Todd said the charcoal won't provide as much smoke as pellets.


----------



## dr k (Jul 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I am going to try my 12" Smoker Tube one day next week when my Son & wife are here for the week. Is the Tube any more difficult to light than the 5 x 8 MAZE?


I fill mine over half way full, shake it side ways to level without the open cap.  I torch the pellets at the bottom of the opening then underneath through the perforated stainless steel to get a good cherry at the bottom.  The open ended cap covers holes at the end of the tube smoker,  blocking ventilation when lighting.  I put a round shot glass in the opening that fits perfectly in the AMNTS when shaking side ways to level the pellets and to set them back an inch from the open edge.  I then remove the shot glass before lighting.  Seems to be ready in 10 minutes.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I am wanting to use it for Jack Daniels Pellets which I found on my first try with them on my 5 x 8 MAZE that they don't provide as much smoke as the other pellets. This was confirmed by Todd that they don't provide as much smoke because they are made from the charcoal the whiskey is filtered thru and not from the raw chips of the barrels. Todd said the charcoal won't provide as much smoke as pellets.


Hmmmm---I never used them, but that makes sense.

However if Todd said that, you can take it to the Bank!!

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 4, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I fill mine over half way full, shake it side ways to level without the open cap.  I torch the pellets at the bottom of the opening then underneath through the perforated stainless steel to get a good cherry at the bottom.  The open ended cap covers holes at the end of the tube smoker,  blocking ventilation when lighting.  I put a round shot glass in the opening that fits perfectly in the AMNTS when shaking side ways to level the pellets and to set them back an inch from the open edge.  I then remove the shot glass before lighting.  Seems to be ready in 10 minutes.
> 
> -Kurt


So you don't light the Tube when full of pellets or use it full of pellets, only using it half full?


----------



## dr k (Jul 5, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> So you don't light the Tube when full of pellets or use it full of pellets, only using it half full?


A full tube puts out a lot of smoke so I put in 1.3 to 1.5 cups. 

-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 5, 2015)

Dr K said:


> A full tube puts out a lot of smoke so I put in 1.3 to 1.5 cups.
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt, how long does that last?

Since Jack Daniels pellets smoke less than Hickory and others, I may have to use a full tube on JD. I will just have to try and see and go from there.

Until I gain more experience with these pellets, my plan at the moment is to use the 5 x 8 MAZE on all pellets except Jack Daniels pellets and the Tube when using Jack Daniels pellets.


----------



## dr k (Jul 5, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Kurt, how long does that last?
> 
> Since Jack Daniels pellets smoke less than Hickory and others, I may have to use a full tube on JD. I will just have to try and see and go from there.
> 
> Until I gain more experience with these pellets, my plan at the moment is to use the 5 x 8 MAZE on all pellets except Jack Daniels pellets and the Tube when using Jack Daniels pellets.


1.3-1.5 C. lasts 4+ hrs.  I remember you mentioning that JD pellets don't put out as much  smoke.  Load it full with JD and let us know.  I don't like the open ended cap for lighting.  I'm going to cut less than half of the ring that covers the perforated steel so I have an area to light through the perforated steel from underneath, but it will slide on and stay.  The front of the open cap is good to keep the pellets in the tube.  I'm waiting for a new Gen 1 from MB and will have to place an order to Todd for the AMNPS.  I really like the 12" AMNTS.

-Kurt


----------



## mori55 (Jul 5, 2015)

My only problem with amnps is burning to much ! It sometime jumps to the second and starts burning two rows at the same time. Maybe I'm filling it up to much ?


----------



## mummel (Jul 5, 2015)

mori55 said:


> My only problem with amnps is burning to much ! It sometime jumps to the second and starts burning two rows at the same time. Maybe I'm filling it up to much ?


I had this happen once when my temps were too high at startup because of the crazy temp swings in the beginning.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 5, 2015)

Dr K said:


> 1.3-1.5 C. lasts 4+ hrs.  I remember you mentioning that JD pellets don't put out as much  smoke.  Load it full with JD and let us know.  I don't like the open ended cap for lighting.  I'm going to cut less than half of the ring that covers the perforated steel so I have an area to light through the perforated steel from underneath, but it will slide on and stay.  The front of the open cap is good to keep the pellets in the tube.  I'm waiting for a new Gen 1 from MB and will have to place an order to Todd for the AMNPS.  I really like the 12" AMNTS.
> 
> -Kurt


I hope to use the Tube with JD pellets sometime this week. Yeah, I plan to fill it up. Is it hard to light thru that hole on the open end?

I used the 5 x 8 MAZE with Hickory Pellets  today. Lit both ends, pulled chip dumper out 2" with dump side down and had great smoke the entire time. No problem at all keeping the AMPS lit.


----------



## dr k (Jul 6, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I hope to use the Tube with JD pellets sometime this week. Yeah, I plan to fill it up. Is it hard to light thru that hole on the open end?
> 
> I used the 5 x 8 MAZE with Hickory Pellets  today. Lit both ends, pulled chip dumper out 2" with dump side down and had great smoke the entire time. No problem at all keeping the AMPS lit.


It's not hard to light I just want the cherry red coals to be on the bottom so the burn is complete and not just the top half of the pellets.

-Kurt


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jul 6, 2015)

Used to have the same problem....mostly solved now.....use a "mailbox mod" with my MES40 and AMNPS....works like a champ.


----------



## jted (Jul 6, 2015)

mori55 said:


> My only problem with amnps is burning to much ! It sometime jumps to the second and starts burning two rows at the same time. Maybe I'm filling it up to much ?


That you are sir, leave at least 1/4'  on top of the pellets. It won't jump rows.  Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

mori55 said:


> My only problem with amnps is burning to much ! It sometime jumps to the second and starts burning two rows at the same time. Maybe I'm filling it up to much ?


I was going to answer thiss last night, but I got interrupted by a knock on my door!!!

The most often cause for row jumping in an AMNPS, with pellets is because it is filled too full, because the higher you go in the row, the closer the burning pellets get to the ones in the next row. That's why Todd made the interior walls the way they are. The single walled AMNS can jump rows with dust in it, just by having the Smoker temp over 220°. The Pellets produce even more heat, so he came up with the design of the AMNPS to fix that problem.

Also Some people put them too close to the heating element, which can also cause this.

Bear


----------



## lizardman (Jul 7, 2015)

nothinless said:


> Todd,
> 
> I want to add the 4-inch elbow to my MAES Gen 2 smoker.  The vent is on the side of the smoker and I'm trying to keep my AMNPS lit.  How did you attach the 4-inch elbow?
> 
> ...


Lisa,

You simply unscrew and remove the damper (vent) and push in the 90 degree elbow...One end of the elbow should be bent inwards a little, it fits snug without using anything to keep it attached...at least my MES 2nd Gen 30"...I remove it before I put the cover on, that's pretty important to keep the bugs out...


----------



## daricksta (Jul 7, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I am going to try my 12" Smoker Tube one day next week when my Son & wife are here for the week. Is the Tube any more difficult to light than the 5 x 8 MAZE?


Glad that Bear answered this question because all I have is the 5x8 AMNPS.


----------



## jay41 (Aug 10, 2015)

I recently puschased teh 5x8 AMPS and despite removinf water tray, placing AMPS in hole above where the other water tray is located, trying pulling out the chip tray and wood loader, I only got about 3 hours of smoke. I have purchased the elbow and removed the vent. I also had an idea today to remove the chip loader and place the vent in the hole where the chip loader is to provide air flow. I haven't had a chance to do a test run, but I was wondering what people's thoughts are on this? The vent doesn't fit perfectly, however, I think it fits well enough to remain in place. I'll try to load pics along with this to try to show what I did.

Also, would running the smoker without meat, but set up the AMPS as though I were provide an accurate enough test to see if this configuration will work?













IMG_1851.JPG



__ jay41
__ Aug 10, 2015


















IMG_1866.JPG



__ jay41
__ Aug 10, 2015


















IMG_1867.JPG



__ jay41
__ Aug 10, 2015


----------



## daricksta (Aug 11, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I am wanting to use it for Jack Daniels Pellets which I found on my first try with them on my 5 x 8 MAZE that they don't provide as much smoke as the other pellets. This was confirmed by Todd that they don't provide as much smoke because they are made from the charcoal the whiskey is filtered thru and not from the raw chips of the barrels. Todd said the charcoal won't provide as much smoke as pellets.


I'm responding to this a month late only because I had this same discussion in another thread. The guy insisted I was wrong about the JD pellets not putting out as much smoke as wood pellets even though I referred to Todd as you just did. Amateurs...


----------



## daricksta (Aug 11, 2015)

Jay41 said:


> I recently puschased teh 5x8 AMPS and despite removinf water tray, placing AMPS in hole above where the other water tray is located, trying pulling out the chip tray and wood loader, I only got about 3 hours of smoke. I have purchased the elbow and removed the vent. I also had an idea today to remove the chip loader and place the vent in the hole where the chip loader is to provide air flow. I haven't had a chance to do a test run, but I was wondering what people's thoughts are on this? The vent doesn't fit perfectly, however, I think it fits well enough to remain in place. I'll try to load pics along with this to try to show what I did.
> 
> Also, would running the smoker without meat, but set up the AMPS as though I were provide an accurate enough test to see if this configuration will work?
> 
> ...


Which smoker is this?


----------



## jay41 (Aug 11, 2015)

MES 40" without the glass window. I'm assuming it's second gen because the vent is located on the side versus the top. I had meant to include that in my post but apparently forgot. Here's a shot of the front.













IMG_1876.JPG



__ jay41
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## iburnedit (Aug 11, 2015)

Gave up on my smoke daddy and ordered a AMNPS for my 1st Gen MES 30. Does the AMNPS work better with the internal wood tray removed and the loader removed with a slider vent? By slider vent i mean screwing a plate over the loader hole and sliding it to adjust ventilation.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2015)

Jay41 said:


> MES 40" without the glass window. I'm assuming it's second gen because the vent is located on the side versus the top. I had meant to include that in my post but apparently forgot. Here's a shot of the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's a Gen 2. Those models have their own unique challenges for using the AMNPS.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2015)

IburnedIt said:


> Gave up on my smoke daddy and ordered a AMNPS for my 1st Gen MES 30. Does the AMNPS work better with the internal wood tray removed and the loader removed with a slider vent? By slider vent i mean screwing a plate over the loader hole and sliding it to adjust ventilation.


I haven't made any mods to my MES 30 Gen 1. I don't pull out the wood chip loader at all. I leave the top vent wide open. What I do that might be different from others is that I insert the AMNPS lit end toward the back wall. My thinking was the airflow is better back there due to the top vent and the chip loader and with the hole leading to the rear grease tray. I light the pellets by smearing gelled alcohol on the first 1/4 row of pellets and lighting it with a butane lighter. I've been doing this for over a year now and the AMNPS lights quickly and stays lit. In fact, when I remove it from the MES, if all the pellets haven't turned to ash I have to separate the smoking pellets from the unburnt ones to allow the AMNPS to burn itself out on the ground. This whole system of mine works without fail every time.


----------



## jay41 (Aug 12, 2015)

Last night I did a test run using my AMPS and the remaining pellets I had left. I used the configuration I pictured above (the elbow on the top side and then the vent from the top placed in the chip loader). I set the AMPS on the left hand side of the bottom-most rack and used a large foil pan cut in half to "tent" the AMPS. I also ran the smoker at 250. I wanted to recreate, as close as I could, the conditions that would be present while actually smoking meat. The AMPS smoked consistently and for a little over 4 hours, only going out when it hit the end of the pellets (approx a row and a 1/4). I'm hoping to give this an official trial this weekend. I'm hoping for similar results.


----------



## daricksta (Aug 12, 2015)

I tented my AMNPS in the beginning but haven't for the past couple of years. The MES 30 water pan effectively blocks almost all of the drips from hitting it. The few drips that do hit the AMNPS don't really retard the smoke output.


----------



## allen9980 (Aug 13, 2015)

I just pulled out the chip tray and chip loader a couple inches each and didn't have a problem with air flow. I am going to experiment with using an aquarium pump (like the smoke daddy) to increase the air flow cuz I like a heavy smoke flavor. Just remember to get the AMNPS pellets well lit.

Allen9980


----------



## jims38305 (Aug 13, 2015)

My MES beside the chip load/burner on the left has 2 bars going to the left wall.  I place my AMNS on those bars and place a 1/4" piece of wood or plexi-glass in the bottom of the door for just a little air to get in.  It does not effect the smoking at all.  Try that.


----------



## lizardman (Aug 31, 2015)

In the FWIW department: I too had a problem keeping my AMNPS lit in my MES 30" Gen 2, even with all of the recommendations (replaced damper with aluminum 90 degree elbow, chip loader pulled out 2" in dump position, moving the AMNPS to the top rack, etc)...I recently purchased a new 20lb bag of pellets from the amazing Amazen folks, I burned the pellets for 10 minutes to start, this time they stayed lit through the entire load...Maybe there was some issue with my first 5lb bag of pellets???? Here's the end result of yesterday's smoke, 7 1/2lb pig bottom:













XXX20150830_174911.jpg



__ lizardman
__ Aug 31, 2015


----------



## chandlers pawpa (Sep 1, 2015)

I had the same problem on my first attempt. What I have found that seems to help is to fill the AMNPS with pellets and then place them in the oven set on 200 for about 20 min. This will dry all of the moisture out,  that the pellets absorb. (I crack the oven door for the last several min.)  I hope this helps


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2015)

chandlers pawpa said:


> I had the same problem on my first attempt. What I have found that seems to help is to fill the AMNPS with pellets and then place them in the oven set on 200 for about 20 min. This will dry all of the moisture out,  that the pellets absorb. (I crack the oven door for the last several min.)  I hope this helps


I never had a problem, but I do know a lot of guys fill their AMNPS, and then put it in their smoker while it's preheating. I know it takes an MES 20 minutes to a half hour to get to temp, so that should dry the pellets pretty good if needed.

Naturally this doesn't work if you're cold smoking, so if you need them dried up, the oven or Nuke-U-Later would have to do it.

Bear


----------



## chefboyrd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have had the same problem, and am stilling working on it to perfect it. I will be following the link to find the best out come


----------



## rfjoinery (Sep 2, 2015)

Yup, dry pellets are essential for a reliable long burn. They may be dry when you get them but all wood can absorb moisture. Lots of ways to dry them. I microwave a cupful for one minute, twice, then store in a sealed jar. A heavy ziploc bag will not stay 100% sealed over time. You can use your home oven, on a stovetop, or you can put them in a hot smoker for a couple hours before lighting, in a hot grill for a while, you can FedEx them to Saudi Arabia for the winter, but they've got to be dry to stay lit.


----------



## lizardman (Sep 2, 2015)

rfjoinery said:


> Yup, dry pellets are essential for a reliable long burn. They may be dry when you get them but all wood can absorb moisture. Lots of ways to dry them. I microwave a cupful for one minute, twice, then store in a sealed jar. A heavy ziploc bag will not stay 100% sealed over time. You can use your home oven, on a stovetop, or you can put them in a hot smoker for a couple hours before lighting, in a hot grill for a while, you can FedEx them to Saudi Arabia for the winter, but they've got to be dry to stay lit.


Since I invested in a 20# bag-o-pellets, I bought a dedicated Home Depot orange bucket to store them, it's vacuum tight and has worked well so far. I agree, I stored my first 5# in a heavy-duty ziploc, I feel sure the Georgia humidity got to them, had them stored in The Man Room under the pool table....Lesson learned...DOH!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2015)

I posted the Below pic & caption more than 5 years ago, before there was an AMNPS (Pellets).

I have never had to Nuke or heat any Dust or Pellets before use.

When I get them from Todd, I leave them in the plastic bag until I have to open the bag.

Then once I open the bag, I empty it all into my screw-top jugs.

I got some in my garage for over 5 years & it still lights & keeps burning just fine.

Bear

For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator,

This is how I keep my powder (Dust) dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.

View media item 68424


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2015)

I live in Washington state where it does get damp during the fall to mid-spring.  I store the wood pellets in the original plastic bags Todd Johnson shipped them to me in. I keep the bags in my uninsulated garage. My point is I've never nuked the wood pellets because I never had to. All pellets start burning when lit and keep burning throughout my smokes. I use the AMNPS and light the pellets using gelled alcohol. I always insert the AMNPS burning end first into my MES 30 since I think the airflow is better there. This procedure never fails to work for me.


----------



## dr k (Sep 2, 2015)

rfjoinery said:


> Yup, dry pellets are essential for a reliable long burn. They may be dry when you get them but all wood can absorb moisture. Lots of ways to dry them. I microwave a cupful for one minute, twice, then store in a sealed jar. A heavy ziploc bag will not stay 100% sealed over time. You can use your home oven, on a stovetop, or you can put them in a hot smoker for a couple hours before lighting, in a hot grill for a while, you can FedEx them to Saudi Arabia for the winter, but they've got to be dry to stay lit.


If your dehydrator is going, put them on the bottom rack!

-Kurt


----------



## hkeiner (Oct 29, 2015)

To induce more air flow through the smoker, try placing a chimney (pipe) on top of the exhaust outlet. I did this on my MES40 and found it helped keep the AMNPS lit. I used a 2' length of 4" diameter plastic drainage pipe, but some 4" or 6" diameter metal heating duct piping would probably work just as well.  This is only possible/practical on the MES's that have the exhaust outlet on top instead of the side.

PS: This tip may have already been mentioned in this thread, but after 235 posts it might be hard to find.


----------



## chili50bq (Oct 30, 2015)

I drilled a hole in the side of my 40" MES and installed a 1/4" pipe nipple threw the hole an hooked up a fish tank pump that was about 15 bucks from wally world then I put my lite AMNPS in the bottom of the smoker on a small rack I built and the thang works great. My AMN is the 12" tube. The hole is in the lower left hand side, front.

                                                                                                                                        Good QING to ALL

                                                                                                                                        Bear in Texas


----------



## rfjoinery (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool. So this air pump is to provide a boost of outside air, to help the AMNPS keep burning? Like a turbocharger!


----------



## irishpride114 (Oct 31, 2015)

chili50bq said:


> I drilled a hole in the side of my 40" MES and installed a 1/4" pipe nipple threw the hole an hooked up a fish tank pump that was about 15 bucks from wally world then I put my lite AMNPS in the bottom of the smoker on a small rack I built and the thang works great. My AMN is the 12" tube. The hole is in the lower left hand side, front.
> 
> Good QING to ALL
> Bear in Texas



Sounds brilliant. Would you mind taking some pictures?  I am like others that are having nothing but problems with their mes gen 2 40".  In the two years or so I have had my amnps, I have only got it to stay lite once or twice while smoking, regardless of all the mods I have done. So i had decided I was going to do the mailbox mid, but this sounds more compact.


----------



## chili50bq (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes sir, it's a low steady flow just enough to keep the pellets smoldering an smoking. The pump I use is the Tetra whisper air pump from wally world can't even hear it running. A 1/4" nipple long enough to go thru the wall of the MES, some tubing for the pump with a pushon fitting that will fit the tubing and 1/4" nipple. 













DSCN2802.JPG



__ chili50bq
__ Oct 31, 2015


----------



## irishpride114 (Oct 31, 2015)

chili50bq said:


> Yes sir, it's a low steady flow just enough to keep the pellets smoldering an smoking. The pump I use is the Tetra whisper air pump from wally world can't even hear it running. A 1/4" nipple long enough to go thru the wall of the MES, some tubing for the pump with a pushon fitting that will fit the tubing and 1/4" nipple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess I know what I'm doing next. Lol. 

On the black plastic T-valve, is that a turn valve? Do you ever have to adjust the incoming air flow?

I appreciate it.


----------



## chili50bq (Nov 1, 2015)

Actually I threw that valve away, for this application I hooked the tubing into the fitting since the air flow is so light. If you want more air you can upgrade the pump but I would not get too wild with the air pressure. Here's a pic of my AMAZEN.

                                                                             Good Luck

                                                                              Bear in Texas













DSCN2803.JPG



__ chili50bq
__ Nov 1, 2015






If you want to use the flat AMN I suppose you could put foil over it an leave the far end open.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 9, 2015)

chili50bq said:


> Yes sir, it's a low steady flow just enough to keep the pellets smoldering an smoking. The pump I use is the Tetra whisper air pump from wally world can't even hear it running. A 1/4" nipple long enough to go thru the wall of the MES, some tubing for the pump with a pushon fitting that will fit the tubing and 1/4" nipple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really cool idea! Thanks


----------



## greywolf1 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm blessed with a damp basement (being I am almost totally surrounded by water and the almost part is my laneway)  so I have a dehumidifier going 24-7  in there . My wood pellets and wood bits sit in the room where I keep the dehumidifier going, I don't have a problem with either going out in my mes 30


----------



## bilgeslime (Jan 12, 2016)

My AMNPS arrives today! but I anticipate a problem. Back when I grilled I timed my cooking with drinking a beer. If this thing is really as self tending as you say it is and I believe you, I may have to give up drinking while cooking. This was usually the only time I drink.


----------



## chili50bq (Jan 12, 2016)

Everybody has their priorities Bilgeslime. Mine is I don't grill or smoke without a cold one or my fav mixed drink, now things get pretty wild around here when I'm doing one of those 12 to 14 hour Brisket cooks. I know, I know it aint right but somebodies got to do it an I'm always the lucky I mean the one whats gotta do it round here. If you get my drift. Now in your case you've still got to keep the smoke rolling therefore your still good to go with the koolaid. 

                                                                                      Happy Smoking

                                                                                      no pun tended

                                                                                      Bear in Texas


----------



## daricksta (Jan 12, 2016)

Bilgeslime said:


> My AMNPS arrives today! but I anticipate a problem. Back when I grilled I timed my cooking with drinking a beer. If this thing is really as self tending as you say it is and I believe you, I may have to give up drinking while cooking. This was usually the only time I drink.


You can still drink a beer while using the AMNPS. Just take _very_ small sips or get yourself one of these self-refilling beer glasses and don't plan on leaving your chair till the smokin's done.


----------



## campfirestu (Jan 15, 2016)

My solution to keeping the amnps lit was accidentally discovered.
I began smoking with a home made smoke generator which meant I had had a venturi pump and a 3/4'' pipe into my smoker.
So when I got my amnps I had some wood that was laying there that was the exact width of the pellet tray. So I made a temporary wood 'garage' and slid the tray in, taped it up and lit the smoker.












IMG_20151218_181335.jpg



__ campfirestu
__ Jan 15, 2016





So the venturi pump creates the draft over the pellet bed, and pumps the smoke in as well. Perhaps the tight fit of the tray in the garage is helping increase the draft. It does work. I am going to remake it in steel asap


----------



## cayotica (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anybody tried the amazen pellet tube and what do you think of it...also would you recommend the 6" or 12"?


----------



## smokeyronnieb (Nov 16, 2016)

Smokin RonB

I have found placing the pellets in the smoker "unlit" while the smoker comes up to temp helps prepare the pellets for lighting. As a matter of fact the TBS will begin to occur before they are lit!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2016)

cayotica said:


> Has anybody tried the amazen pellet tube and what do you think of it...also would you recommend the 6" or 12"?


Well, I'm a little prejudice, but I think it works GREAT!

The only diff between the 6" and 12" Tube is the duration of burn.  The 6" smokes for 2 hours and the 12" smokes for 4 hours
The MAZE burns up to 12 hours, and was designed for use in my own MES 40 over 4 years ago.  Produces plenty of smoke for a MES, but of you think you need more smoke, light both ends

SMF Members get 10% off sitewide
Coupon Code = SMF2016
 

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or call me at work or my cell anytime.

Todd Johnson - Owner
A-MAZE-N Products

W 651 352-2831

C 952 412-0484


----------



## jimmy1957 (Nov 16, 2016)

Todd, Does all your smoker tubes or the a-maze-n take pellets? I wanted one for using wood chips or chunks.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2016)

jimmy1957 said:


> Todd, Does all your smoker tubes or the a-maze-n take pellets? I wanted one for using wood chips or chunks.


My gadgets were designed to use sawdust or pellets

That said, some customers do use chips with success

Todd


----------



## southsider (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Todd, you say you put a foil pan on the bottom, does that mean you take out the drip pan that comes with the MES30 ? Also you say place the amnps on the top hole for the water pan ? Not sure what that is, can you clarify ? Also should the wood chip tray just be taken out since I wouldn't be using it ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2016)

Southsider said:


> Hi Todd, you say you put a foil pan on the bottom, does that mean you take out the drip pan that comes with the MES30 ? Also you say place the amnps on the top hole for the water pan ? Not sure what that is, can you clarify ? Also should the wood chip tray just be taken out since I wouldn't be using it ?


In case Todd doesn't see your questions:

Apparently you have a Gen #2, so I would say Todd must have said to remove the little water pan from the square hole in the left end of that slanted drip plate. Then set AMNPS over that hole left by removing the water pan. Then set a foil pan under that square hole, in case any drips run down the slanted drip plate & drip through that hole under the AMNPS.

If that doesn't make sense, you must not have a Gen #2 MES.

I never remove my chip tray.

Bear


----------



## southsider (Dec 27, 2016)

It doesn't make sense to me, I just bought the unit a couple weeks ago so I would think it is a GEN 2, but maybe not. . Here is a picture of what it looks like inside, the chip holder and water tray in this one are the exact ones that came with my unit













101912_0224.jpg



__ flgolfer29
__ Oct 23, 2012


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 27, 2016)

Southsider said:


> It doesn't make sense to me, I just bought the unit a couple weeks ago so I would think it is a GEN 2, but maybe not. . Here is a picture of what it looks like inside, the chip holder and water tray in this one are the exact ones that came with my unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southsider- That's a Gen 1! Good job finding that! Its a goodie!

See those horizontal rods on the bottom just left of the burner and chip tray? Just light your ANMPS real good and slide it on to those rods.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2016)

Southsider said:


> Hi Todd, you say you put a foil pan on the bottom, does that mean you take out the drip pan that comes with the MES30 ? Also you say place the amnps on the top hole for the water pan ? Not sure what that is, can you clarify ? Also should the wood chip tray just be taken out since I wouldn't be using it ?





Southsider said:


> It doesn't make sense to me, I just bought the unit a couple weeks ago so I would think it is a GEN 2, but maybe not. . Here is a picture of what it looks like inside, the chip holder and water tray in this one are the exact ones that came with my unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Browneye said, "That is a Generation #1, and you put the AMNPS on the support rods to the left of the Chip burner assembly." The AMNPS was actually designed (sized) to fit in that specific Gen #1 MES 30.

The answers I gave above (Post #254) were for the Generation #2 that your questions pertained to.

Bear


----------



## southsider (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks guys !! Good to know I have a GEN 1. I have an AMNPS on the way and I thought I was going to have trouble with it staying lit after reading the above posts


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2016)

Southsider said:


> Thanks guys !! Good to know I have a GEN 1. I have an AMNPS on the way and I thought I was going to have trouble with it staying lit after reading the above posts


Yup---Gen #1 is a Good one. You'll love it.

And as far as staying Lit-----The AMNPS was Born in MN.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 27, 2016)

Incidentally... I have found that that oval drip pan doesn't cover the AMNPS from drips very well. I have taken mine out and I use one of those rectangular (foil lined) disposable aluminum pans, and that fits in there pretty good in the same spot it and protects the Amazn better.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 27, 2016)

Incidentally... I have found that that oval drip pan doesn't cover the AMNPS from drips very well. I have taken mine out and I use one of those rectangular (foil lined) disposable aluminum pans, and that fits in there pretty good in the same spot it and protects the Amazn better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2016)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Incidentally... I have found that that oval drip pan doesn't cover the AMNPS from drips very well. I have taken mine out and I use one of those rectangular (foil lined) disposable aluminum pans, and that fits in there pretty good in the same spot it and protects the Amazn better.


What I've been doing for years, is when I have food above my AMNPS that isn't in a Pan, I put a half of a foil pan upside down above it to keep drippings off of the AMNPS. You can see all the drip splatters on the Half pan in the picture:

Note: I have since found the right side of the bottom rack to be a better place for the Amazing Smoker: (In the Gen #2.5)
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0107.jpg.html


----------



## mnettsman (Dec 28, 2016)

If you buy the cold smoker attachment, it gives you tons of smoke.  I always use it whether I am cold or hot smoking.  I swear buy it.  It's relatively cheap, $50 at Walmart.


----------



## dwdunlap (Dec 28, 2016)

All my problems with producing the right amount of smoke, keeping it going and making smoking meat easy. Use an Amazen tube! it fits perfect in the very bottom front of my MES gen 2. Be sure the side fill tube is pulled out a couple of inches for air intake. In the very front bottom it only takes a small sheet of foil slightly larger than the tube on the shelf above to protect from drippings. Does it get any easier than that? Sure works for me.

DWD


----------



## maddawg (Dec 29, 2016)

Is there a need to have smoke more than 2 1/2 hours of cooking?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2016)

MadDawg said:


> Is there a need to have smoke more than 2 1/2 hours of cooking?


Depends on your taste.

Many hours of light Smoke is awesome, but even a short time of heavy smoke can give a bad taste.

I put smoke on My uncured meat the whole time it's in the smoker, unless it's in the foiled stage.

I Warm Smoke my Bacon for about 11 hours (One load in my AMNPS).

Some guys will cold smoke bacon for Days, giving it a rest over nights in between daily smoking sessions.

Bear


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 29, 2016)

The tube is an exhaust baffle for my motorcycle with a small adjustable Thermaltake pc fan. I open the chip tray 1" and run the fan on its lowest setting. I have no issue with the temp or smoke using this setup. In fact, the temp stays extremely even with the fan running. The only other change I have made is adding a 12x12x1/2" granite tile on top of the burner box.
[/quote]
-------—----------------------------
Hey Smokin,

I just found this and it's way cool!

Better late than never.))

Good job!!

JD


----------



## jimmy1957 (Dec 29, 2016)

Mnettsman said:


> If you buy the cold smoker attachment, it gives you tons of smoke.  I always use it whether I am cold or hot smoking.  I swear buy it.  It's relatively cheap, $50 at Walmart.


​I like the cold smoker attachment also, No problems and you don't have to worry about lighting it or blowing out, the only thing is it doesn't smoke as long as the a-maze-n does and you have to run electric to it, I do have the a-maze-n also.


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 29, 2016)

MadDawg said:


> Is there a need to have smoke more than 2 1/2 hours of cooking?



Hey MadDawg,

That's the fun of making your own, you can do whatever you like. I've done 4 hours to 20 hours for bacon(20 was way too much for me). 2-6 hours for cheese (I like 2-3). 

Have fun 


JD


----------



## maddawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## maddawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------

